# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/09 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Take Souls



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Jan. 9, 2017: The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels descend upon New Orleans*
> 
> As Shawn Michaels heads to New Orleans for Raw, it’s rumored that The Undertaker will also make his presence felt in The Big Easy. How will HBK and The Deadman affect the Team Red landscape, three weeks before the Royal Rumble event? Also on Raw, Roman Reigns defends the United States Championship against WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho in a 2-on-1 Handicap Match!


*What do The Deadman and The Showstopper have planned?*












> When we last saw The Undertaker on WWE television, he was delivering an ominous warning to Team SmackDown before Survivor Series, putting the fear of The Deadman into Team Blue’s five-Superstar squad mere days before WWE’s annual fall classic. Given the grave circumstances, SmackDown LIVE won that 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Men's Elimination Match.
> 
> Although SmackDown LIVE is The Undertaker’s chosen home, it’s rumored that The Phenom will make an appearance on this Monday’s Raw in New Orleans, the very city in which his iconic WrestleMania Streak came to an end at the hands of Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 30. Might The Undertaker’s potential appearance have implications for this year’s Show of Shows in Orlando? Or perhaps he’ll give us yet another reason to “Remember the Rumble” on Jan. 29 in San Antonio, Texas.
> 
> Speaking of San Antonio, Alamo City’s own Shawn Michaels is officially slated to visit this week’s edition of Raw. HBK, who stars in the forthcoming WWE Studios film “The Resurrection of Gavin Stone,” tends to shake things up whenever he drops in on Monday night’s hottest show. When his music hits, you won’t want to miss what comes next.


*Can Reigns defy the odds against Owens and Jericho in a Handicap Match?*












> United States Champion Roman Reigns seems unstoppable lately, retaining his title against both Chris Jericho and WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens in recent weeks. However, live this Monday in New Orleans, The Big Dog will need to defend Old Glory against both Jeri-KO members simultaneously in a Handicap Match.
> 
> The notorious best friends already consider themselves co-bearers of the WWE Universal Championship — a title officially held by Owens — but they could very well also share the U.S. Title by Monday’s end if the numbers game works in their favor.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817439174966001665
*Who will declare for the Royal Rumble Match?*












> Last week on Raw, the Royal Rumble Match picture became much clearer when The New Day, Chris Jericho and Braun Strowman revealed that they will join Goldberg and Brock Lesnar in this year’s 30-Superstar over-the-top-rope classic. On SmackDown LIVE, 2016 Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal winner Baron Corbin threw his name into the mix as well.
> 
> There is always room for surprises in the Royal Rumble Match, but there are also many more spots in the bout that have yet to be claimed by Team Red’s roster. Will more Superstars step forward this week?


*Will Bayley dethrone Charlotte Flair?*












> Charlotte Flair has tried to keep Bayley out of arm’s reach of the Raw Women’s Championship, but after this past Monday night, The Huggable One is closer than ever to wrapping her arms around The Queen’s vaunted prize.
> 
> Thanks to a surprise distraction from the returning Sasha Banks, Bayley put away the formidable Nia Jax with a Bayley-to-Belly Suplex to secure a championship opportunity against Flair at Royal Rumble. The uplifting challenger has defeated Charlotte on multiple occasions already, so she has proven she can hang with The Queen. Is Bayley ready to fulfill her childhood dream and ascend to the top of the Raw Women’s division?


*Is Neville our next WWE Cruiserweight Champion?*












> New Year, new Neville? It certainly seems that way, as the former fan-favorite continues his ruthless dominance of the Cruiserweight division on both Raw and WWE Network’s 205 Live, most recently defeating former WWE Cruiserweight Champion TJ Perkins this past Tuesday night.
> 
> Current titleholder Rich Swann has also felt the sting of defeat at the hands of “The King of the Cruiserweights,” but never when the title has been on the line. Will Neville soon earn a WWE Cruiserweight Championship opportunity? Perhaps we’ll learn more about Neville’s next move this Monday night.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C, live on USA Network!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Finally, something that can get me down from that high from GOATmega-GOATkda match :drose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

I miss the days when they had qualifying matches and people had to EARN their way in the Rumble match, as opposed to just simply declaring for it. That said, the only rematch I'll be watching Monday night is Clemson-Alabama. :goldberg


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Taker: Smackdown Live is my home!

Also Taker: *shows up on Raw after not having been seen on SD since he said that*

Lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

In before Taker/Reigns stare down and Reigns/HBK stare down. 

Then in turn both men attack a superstar together.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

So takers appearing to announce hes entering the rumble, pretty much.

Why he couldnt have done that on smackdown I dont know but I guess raw needs the ratings boost and there will be some sort of taker/goldberg confrontation.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Owens going to eat another L :mj2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Undertaker: Roman, I wish you would have ended the streak.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

HBK :mark:
Taker :mark:
Strowman :mark:

All I'll be caring about this show.


----------



## Dilawar (Jan 7, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Waiting Anxiously


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Will Reigns lose the strap?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

The only hole dug on Monday will be the ratings one the College Football Championship game digs for RAW. Look for RAW to air its big angle before the game begins.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



DoubtGin said:


> Undertaker: Roman, I wish you would have ended the streak.



:vince5


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

can.t wait to watch this


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

From what I've read, since the brand split, 14 out of Reigns' 18 matches on Raw have been against Owens and/or Jericho.

8*D


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

This show is all on what the Undertaker will do

- Enter the Rumble (He's your winner to set up Undertaker retire as champion at Mania)

- Undertaker bypass the Rumble and put himself in the title match at Mania (Then the rumble winner is a Smackdown guy)


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

RAW - Rematches and retirees.
NCAAF Title game - Racists vs Inbred Racists.
Me - Getting high and watching anything else.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

So with HBK being on Raw this week, I could see a potential confrontation with Seth about HHH. I know it's not exactly a babyface move, but giving Shawn a pedigree would be message to HHH. Plus this keeps Rollins away from Roman and onto something new.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

I don't really care about Taker or HBK lol.

I'm wondering what Seth will get up to, cos Trips still hasn't shown his face yet. The guy is stuck in limbo.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

I'll just watch the football game.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



DoubtGin said:


>


LMAO, They are literally asking the fans themselves because they couldnt think of a proper reason themselves.

:vince5 WWE *creative* ladies an gentlemen!


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Taker and HBK will challenge Reigns for handicap US and UC championship match at Wrestlemania


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

First time I'll watch in....3 months? 4? Shawn and Taker should be good and make up for the rest, they're my two favorite wrestlers of all time ositivity


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



Chrome said:


> I miss the days when they had qualifying matches and people had to EARN their way in the Rumble match, as opposed to just simply declaring for it. That said, the only rematch I'll be watching Monday night is Clemson-Alabama. :goldberg


*They should have held a show only on the WWE Network where qualifying matches would air.*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



DoubtGin said:


> Undertaker: Roman, I wish you would have ended the streak.


^^^ Fits With #WWELogic as seen below......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

I'll stream RAW on my laptop while watching the football game on my big screen tv.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

So basically Roman is going over again.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Taker & HBK will kiss Romans Ass and have a staredown with him or saying "i respect roman reigns"
I just have that feel.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

I don't like it that Undertaker being Smackdown guy visits Raw to boost their ratings instead of Smackdown.... He better show up on Smackdown as well or I will be disappointed

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/09 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*

Handicap match for the US Title. WTF? :lmao they're that desperate for Reigns not to eat a clean or singles match loss to Jericho or Owens that they're going to make him lose the US Title to them both is a 2 on 1 match. :lmao The lengths they'd go to make this guy look unstoppable. Wow. Pretty obvious Reigns will be winning the Universal Title at the Rumble now. Had some slight hope they'd let KO go to Mania with the Title, but that's gone.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/09 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Handicap match for the US Title. WTF? :lmao they're that desperate for Reigns not to eat a clean or singles match loss to Jericho or Owens that they're going to make him lose the US Title to them both is a 2 on 1 match. :lmao The lengths they'd go to make this guy look unstoppable. Wow. Pretty obvious Reigns will be winning the Universal Title at the Rumble now. Had some slight hope they'd let KO go to Mania with the Title, but that's gone.


Reigns might pull the match off tomorrow night. Hoping Jericho wins the belt but Roman might win.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/09 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



Uptown King said:


> Reigns might pull the match off tomorrow night. Hoping Jericho wins the belt but Roman might win.


I don't see him losing the belt here and if the rumors hold true they are planning to make him double champ at the Rumble. But we'll see...if he drops the US title here he is definitely winning the Universal Title at the Rumble and then Jericho and Owens have their feud over the US Title.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Shit, I hope Reigns keeps the US title, and wins the Universal title, and holds onto both until at least Summerslam. I want to see a double champ that runs the show, and Reigns is the man for it. Maybe even have him work double duty on some PPVs to defend both belts. Opens the show and closes the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

According to Cageside Seats (so take with a grain of salt): _"There are expected to be multiple additions to the Royal Rumble match made official on Raw tonight."_

I wonder who else will be added into the Rumble from RAW, so far we have...

1. Goldberg
2. Lesnar
3. Jericho
4. Braun
5. Kofi
6. Xavier
7. Big E

Probably 5 spots left now if they are doing 15/15 between brands and also leaving two spots for potential debut or surprise entrance. I can see Rusev, Sami and Cass being added along with a couple more from tag teams. Rollins could announce his entry as well but I wonder how the current angle will play into that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Probably 5 spots left now if they are doing 15/15 between brands and also leaving two spots for potential debut or surprise entrance. I can see Rusev, Sami and Cass being added along with a couple more from tag teams. *Rollins could announce his entry as well but I wonder how the current angle will play into that.*


I'm hoping tonight is the beginning of Seth's journey to the Rumble. No more interference with Kevin, Chris, or Roman. I could see him having a segment with Shawn as a way to get HHH's attention. Delivering a pedigree to Shawn would help build up some tension. Stephanie gives Rollins the punishment of having to enter number one in the Rumble.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Delivering a pedigree to Shawn would help build up some tension.


I'm not sure that would be a good idea or get Rollins cheered.

But I do agree with you that Rollins should be moving away from what Reigns, Owens and Jericho are currently doing to embark on his own angle. Even tho I could see them having him interfere to help Reigns in the handicap match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> *I'm not sure that would be a good idea or get Rollins cheered.*
> 
> But I do agree with you that Rollins should be moving away from what Reigns, Owens and Jericho are currently doing to embark on his own angle. Even tho I could see them having him interfere to help Reigns in the handicap match.


Fair point, not the best move on a babyface Rollins part in perspective. He is actually over as a face and needs that momentum going into this feud with HHH. At this point, he's just in limbo till the Rumble lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Fair point, not the best move on a babyface Rollins part in perspective. He is actually over as a face and needs that momentum going into this feud with HHH. At this point, he's just in limbo till the Rumble lol.


Yeah they need to do something to get things started and give him some direction. I would like a segment with HBK and they could somehow make it about Triple H too. Will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They have not yet done the combo of Reigns vs Rollins vs KO yet. Thats actually a match I like to see happen.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

HBK will probably talk about that new movie he's in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

NCAA championship game tonight. Which means fuck RAW even before I have to change the channel from Stephanie that twat. Maybe I'll see you guys at half time!! :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01 - The Phenom Is Ready To Dig Holes and Takes Souls*



Erik. said:


> In before Taker/Reigns stare down and Reigns/HBK stare down.
> 
> Then in turn both men attack a superstar together.











SPEARKERKICKPUNCH!!!!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*5 minute entrance*

I'm entering the Royal Rumble. The other 29 competitors will... Rest... in ... Peace. :taker

*leaves*



:aj3


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I have a feeling that HBK may announce himself for the Rumble, saying it doesn't really count as a proper match maybe? I guess it's more hope than a feeling haha*


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Architect-Rollins said:
> 
> 
> > Delivering a pedigree to Shawn would help build up some tension.
> ...


How I'd book it and get Rollins some face reactions is have him in the ring with HBK, acknowledge and say 

"HBK I respect you,I have no quarrel with you, however your ego maniac of a friend is too busy posing for pictures on social media to respond to my threats and demands so now I have to anger him and force his hand. *pedigrees hbk*"

If they let Rollins get that "kayfabe/4th wall breaking" reference he will at least get a pop from IWC in attendance and casuals feed off the energy so they'd go along too.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Still confused on why Undertaker is appearing on Raw. He made it very clear before the SSeries that he is a SD wrestler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Still confused on why Undertaker is appearing on Raw. He made it very clear before the SSeries that he is a SD wrestler.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm turning it right after Taker and HBK :draper2


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

HBK will probably have a segment with Rollins to tell him about how vicious Triple H is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#Taker said:


> HBK will probably have a segment with Rollins to tell him about how vicious Triple H is.


Yeah I think a segment with Rollins/HBK tonight is quite possible like they did last year but possibly tied to Rollins' angle with Triple H. Hope it is good.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I think a segment with Rollins/HBK tonight is quite possible like they did last year but possibly tied to Rollins' angle with Triple H. Hope it is good.


Its a good way to actually have HBK on RAW tonight, just for that aswell as to get ratings. It would turn the storyline up with HHH and Rollins if Seth and HBK engage in a segment. I would have HBK heel it up tonight on Rollins and for one night revert back to old HBK. Have Seth take him out and hit him with the pedigree. This could cause HHH now to come out and confront Rollins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A Shawn Michaels and Seth Rollins segment tonight? Count me in :mark:

I hope the Undertaker makes an announcement of making an open challenge at Wrestlemania, or an announcement of competing for a Number One Contender's match at the Elimination Chamber ppv next month. I just want a full-timer to win the rumble this year


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Spoiler: Emma is in one of those holes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Its a good way to actually have HBK on RAW tonight, just for that aswell as to get ratings. It would turn the storyline up with HHH and Rollins if Seth and HBK engage in a segment. I would have HBK heel it up tonight on Rollins and for one night revert back to old HBK. Have Seth take him out and hit him with the pedigree. This could cause HHH now to come out and confront Rollins.


Yeah aside from promoting that new movie he has coming out he could do this segment with Rollins as well. HBK could definitely heel it up and play up Triple H while downplaying Rollins but I am not sure they would do anything physical or how effective Rollins giving HBK a pedigree would be when it comes to the way the crowd would receive it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Not really a fan of Taker appearing on Raw after he pledged his allegiance to Smackdown a few weeks ago. Would prefer it if he made his announcement on Smackdown. A potential HBK/Rollins segment is interesting. Looking forward to seeing more wrestlers announced for the Rumble.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah aside from promoting that new movie he has coming out he could do this segment with Rollins as well. HBK could definitely heel it up and play up Triple H while downplaying Rollins but I am not sure they would do anything physical or how effective Rollins giving HBK a pedigree would be when it comes to the way the crowd would receive it.


Yeah, i was going to say Rollins could give Michaels a pedigree, but I'm not sure how the crowd will react as it's on HBK. Depends on what Shawn says and if they do present him as the clear heel, sticking up for HHH. Bit like in the Bryan/HHH feud. I'm sure the crowd could well stay with Rollins tho tbh.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah aside from promoting that new movie he has coming out he could do this segment with Rollins as well. HBK could definitely heel it up and play up Triple H while downplaying Rollins *but I am not sure they would do anything physical or how effective Rollins giving HBK a pedigree would be when it comes to the way the crowd would receive it.*


*

*

Well I was just thinking if HBK was heeling it up and talking trash to Rollins, Rollins could also attack HBK verbally and cause HBK to want to sweet chin music him but Seth sees it and dodges it and counter attacks with a pedigree. I think this would add fire to the HHH and Rollins story and make things now personal, with Seth attacking and laying out HBK's best friend.



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Not really a fan of Taker appearing on Raw after he pledged his allegiance to Smackdown a few weeks ago. Would prefer it if he made his announcement on Smackdown. A potential HBK/Rollins segment is interesting. Looking forward to seeing more wrestlers announced for the Rumble.


I see it as Taker giving SDL a warning, not pledging his allegiance or alliance to the brand. He could do the samething tonight on RAW, giving a warning to the MNR brand. He can announce his entrance into the RR and say that if he wins he could challenge for the UC at WM. This could make things interesting to make Taker's character interesting again in general, plus be a good mystery angle for the RR. Which brand will Taker represent, MNR or SDL type of deal. If he wins the RR, Reigns most likely can win the UC on sunday, Reigns-Taker at WM for the UC. Or Taker wins and Styles or Cena wins the WC match, Taker can fight either Cena at WM for the WC or both him and Styles in a triple threat for the WC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Yeah, i was going to say Rollins could give Michaels a pedigree, but I'm not sure how the crowd will react as it's on HBK. Depends on what Shawn says and if they do present him as the clear heel, sticking up for HHH. Bit like in the Bryan/HHH feud. I'm sure the crowd could well stay with Rollins tho tbh.


Yeah I don't think the crowd would boo Rollins or anything it just might not get the level of reaction they would expect from it. But I guess it could work if as you said HBK comes across as the heel and gets behind Triple H. We'll see, if they do have a segment I hope they do it right.




Uptown King said:


> Well I was just thinking if HBK was heeling it up and talking trash to Rollins, Rollins could also attack HBK verbally and cause HBK to want to sweet chin music him but Seth sees it and dodges it and counter attacks with a pedigree. I think this would add fire to the HHH and Rollins story and make things now personal, with Seth attacking and laying out HBK's best friend.


Yeah they could probably go that route and make it work. They can definitely use this segment to build up the Rollins/Triple H feud specially with HBK's real life ties to Triple H and all.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I don't think the crowd would boo Rollins or anything it just might not get the level of reaction they would expect from it. But I guess it could work if as you said HBK comes across as the heel and gets behind Triple H. We'll see, if they do have a segment I hope they do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*

Yeah they can play this up as Rollins unintentionally now getting HHH's attention. When HHH returns he can say this was the reason for it, that before he didn't take Seth seriously but now he does. HHH could now want to teach Rollins a lesson and remind him about authority.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I expect Undertaker to stay in Raw for the rest of his career.
He don't fit with the fresh air of guys like AJ, Slater, Breezango or Wyatt family itself of Smackdown.


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yeah they can play this up as Rollins unintentionally now getting HHH's attention. When HHH returns he can say this was the reason for it, that before he didn't take Seth seriously but now he does. HHH could now want to teach Rollins a lesson and remind him about authority.


This segment sounds somewhat similar to a certain superstar years ago... :yes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I love the idea of Rollins beating up on HBK to get Triple Hs attention


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still debating watching both this and Alabama/Clemson concurrently. All I know for certain is that RAW will use its unopposed airtime to try and rope in viewers for their whole show.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins is in the Rumble match...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818566035624304644


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Rollins is in the Rumble match...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818566035624304644


He won't win if :HHH2 has anything to say about it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Not really a fan of Taker appearing on Raw after he pledged his allegiance to Smackdown a few weeks ago. Would prefer it if he made his announcement on Smackdown. A potential HBK/Rollins segment is interesting. Looking forward to seeing more wrestlers announced for the Rumble.












Undertaker was *never* on Smackdown, that was just a mass hallucination caused by stage lightning reflecting off swamp gas from Natties' farts.
Carry on with your life like nothing ever happened, and remember to always keep Reigns #lookinstrong247365 

:vince2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Do I tune in for HBK or resist one of the greatest and avoid the pain of Raw? Actually slightly conflicted.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Really looking forward to this Raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think The Undertaker will announce that he's entering the Royal Rumble.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, Taker being on Raw is dumb af, but I'll flip between Raw and the football game.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth in the Rumble :woo His first Rumble since 2014!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth in the Rumble :woo His first Rumble since 2014!


I'm thinking he'll enter it at #1 and be one of the iron men in it. For #2 I think it could be Ambrose or Orton.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The US title match kicking off Raw tonight!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So we're starting the show off with the US title triple threat the fuckery should be pretty bad


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Can't fucking wait to see the deadman back on Raw tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> The US title match kicking off Raw tonight!


Taker to end the show i'm guessing.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I'm thinking he'll enter it at #1 and be one of the iron men in it. For #2 I think it could be Ambrose or Orton.


I also think Seth will be the longest superstar in the Rumble match, he won't win it though. HHH will interfere in the match I think.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> I also think Seth will be the longest superstar in the Rumble match, he won't win it though. HHH will interfere in the match I think.


Of for sure. Seth will be one of the final four in the Rumble. With him being close to winning it, HHH screwing him over again will make it matter.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> The US title match kicking off Raw tonight!


I'm happy as hell that that won't be the main event.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what to do what to do, watch raw or watch the real housewives of isis trailer for 3 hours


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> So we're starting the show off with the US title triple threat the fuckery should be pretty bad


2 on 1 handicap


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> 2 on 1 handicap


Wasn't thinking when I typed it out guess logic overtook my fingers but if reigns wins clean that crowd is going to go to shit quick


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818572811060948993


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

We've got Lesnar appearing too supposedly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818621478128140288


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I quit cold turkey 2013, and I think it's equal parts sad and funny that the ONLY thing I care about are the nostalgia acts.

No matter how old they get, HBK, Taker, Goldberg and to an extent, Jericho, can always get the crowd invested in what they're doing and care for all the right reasons.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost that time, HBK and Taker should make this a fun show. Brock as well since he's apparently in NO.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. HBK is only here to promote a movie no one will watch... Fucking WWE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Foley.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Foley on that 2000 commissioner flow.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That haircut.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rollins should confront HBK and demand Triple H.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That cut looks pretty decent on Mick.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

mick probably got a sit down from vin man. probably told him to look like someone respectable rather than some bum off the street. good lord mick.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a performance review oh gimmie a fucking break


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick's hair, it makes him look like a psychologist with that turtleneck sweater lol!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmao, oh the reality era ..........................


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Foley looks a lot better


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Seth in the Rumble, should be expected.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins in the Rumble :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

He got a cut!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And kayfabe wise... have we really figured out why Undertaker is on Raw?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp Rollins vs Strowman.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Throw the ficus at his ass


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Oh god.. HBK is only here to promote a movie no one will watch... Fucking WWE


Yep. That's what I assume.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins entering the rumble :mark:

Edit: Cool, he's standing up to Braun Strowman


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good lord Stephanie, stop being annoying. That yelling is hurting my head.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

drowning out dem boos.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Undertaker said his home was Smackdown. He hasn't been on TV since and now he's coming to Raw. lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins attacking Strowman for looking at him funny is some nice edge.

Stephanie's voice though, my God...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Her fucking voice goes through me. jeez.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker must be going last if this US title match is going right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why does it say BELIEVE THAT real big on the entrance way? looks fucking stupid.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> Undertaker said his home was Smackdown. He hasn't been on TV since and now he's coming to Raw. lol


He's a "Yes Man", don't be deceived.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins and Braun going at it


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, the show starts with a backstage brawl. Nice.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

really? really?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If Lesnar is in fact there tonight, they need to keep him away from Strowman.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns Time = Changing The Channel Time


On a side note Stephanie looks so smoking hot tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho/Owens will fight over who gets the pin on Reigns which'll lead to them losing.

Oh boy ! fpalm


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

wow wut a fresh match. we've never seen roman in there with owens or jericho before


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Man I hope Jericho wins the strap, but he prolly won't.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns/Goldberg now described as an, "incredible scene." :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> why does it say BELIEVE THAT real big on the entrance way? looks fucking stupid.


because while rollins and ambrose have moved on, roman is stuck in the past


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Foley looking pretty good these days...


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Guess Roman is still the guy to the WWE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OK now it's weird seeing Foley cleaned all the way up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't tell me these idiots are going to have Reigns lose the title just to pop a rating against the College Football National Championship???


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

People should want Reigns to win here or he is winning at the rumble. He is not losing both


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is wcw style booking, so fucking stupid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe Braun tries to interfere on this match and then Rollins coming out too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW.... Owens is such a boring, transitional, mid-card "world" title holder.... just demote this fugger already!

3-on-1 .... [email protected]!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Two champions in this match and the man who isn't a champion is more over than both.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BEAT HIS ASS STROWMAN.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Strowman is a true monster heel. Why the fuck would you have Rollins brawling equally with him, and in a meaningless segment, no less?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Knew some kind of nonsense was going down with this match going first.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me these idiots are going to have Reigns lose the title just to pop a rating against the College Football National Championship???


Woo Woo Woo, You Know It!

Although with what's going on now, it looks like we might be headed towards the vaunted Fatal 5-Way.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me these idiots are going to have Reigns lose the title just to pop a rating against the College Football National Championship???


I've never understood why Americans go so nuts for University sports. Or as they call it, "College" sports.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> this is wcw style booking, so fucking stupid


WCW january 2001 booking.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Is this a No DQ match now? WTF?? @#$??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins in 3....2...1.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think Jericho or Reigns was ready for Strowman to run for the ropes, lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't watched WWETV in ages, so lets see how this goes :vince5


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice Van-Terminator by Seth.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

No fucks given by Braun.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yawn.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck right off


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins to the rescue... 

Shield seeds... 

:eyeroll


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth looking good in his new shirt...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well one thing is true, rollins and reigns can do a six man tag really well.

edit: oh well, would have been cool to see zayn play ambrose for one night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

3-on-2.... so unique..


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh god not again ffs


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DWils said:


> I've never understood why Americans go so nuts for University sports. Or as they call it, "College" sports.


Watch the game and find out, son!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a really bad start to Raw.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

What a cluster duck. Booking is a massive fail


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok so the handicap match is not going on now but will main event. Ok.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Rollins to the rescue...
> 
> Shield seeds...
> 
> :eyeroll


I won't take it seriously until Ambrose is back on RAW.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins to be fed to Strowman in order for Strowman to be fed to Reigns. Unheard of.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I want them to make a match inside the shark cage.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph's ass is ultra fat tonight. Yummy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just tuned in to see another Super Shield reunion :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SDL, where you at


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Meeki said:


> What a cluster duck. Booking is a massive fail


I agree. There is so much talent on RAW, but the booking is atrocious.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I won't take it seriously until Ambrose is back on RAW.


Then keep Ambrose as far away from Raw as possible.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok opener. Braun looking good


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Thought Strowman was getting a conchairto for a second.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was a really bad start to Raw.


Better than 20+ minutes of talking.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

what was just booked....i was talking to someone when stephanie came out.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Going to flick between Raw and watching the Tigers bring it to the Tide. Although this cringy yank-fest before the game would give Mania a run for its money.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Because super Roman needs recovery time right enough. I am now officially a SDL fan


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please let Smackdown come quickly.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just because I watched Braun/Sami's last man standing match and it was great, I'm going to withhold shitting on this match until its over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MrJT said:


> what was just booked....i was talking to someone when stephanie came out.


Rollins vs Braun next

Reigns vs Owens/Jericho for the main event


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Then keep Ambrose as far away from Raw as possible.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I thinking some are just shitting on Raw for the sake of it. Making it their gimmick and not giving it a chance


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good start to the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When Steph said we were still getting a handicap match I thought we were gonna get Seth & Roman vs Strowman, KO and Jericho lol, and was just waiting for the bitching about SUPER SHIELD. They didn't do it though, but I still see bitching 

Seth though :woo I loved that grey shirt on him, it looked REALLY good.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so roman gets to rest while braun who got smashed a few times with a chair has to fight now.

protecting reigns again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surely this match ends in DQ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go Rollins chants


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

the_hound said:


> so roman gets to rest while braun who got smashes a few times with a chair has to fight now.
> 
> protecting reigns again


He was unfairly jumped

:lawler


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also LOL at Seth at the start to Steph "oh, you're here too, great" all sarcastic :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

deja vu. I love both these guys and i've liked the start so far but lordie, wasn't this the exact match raw began with last week?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

DWils said:


> I've never understood why Americans go so nuts for University sports. Or as they call it, "College" sports.


They're not the same thing even though their teams compete.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Sami is causing a DQ again.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ffs stroman was in the ring with Lesnar last year at the rumble


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WúlverClub said:


> Going to flick between Raw and watching the Tigers bring it to the Tide. Although this cringy yank-fest before the game would give Mania a run for its money.


Rooting for my *TIGERS* but I agree pre-show doesn't need to be more than maybe an hour at most. I dread the day a football game requires a 5 hour or more pre-show...oh wait, we have one and it's called the Super Bowl.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Either Strowman wins clean or there's some fuckery to end this. Better not throw Strowman's monster run away for an opener on Raw.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Strowman is just dominating Rollins like we knew he would. *_


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Hypothetical: if Rollins decides to just fuck Roman up out of the blue and return to being a heel, would that prohibit him from getting his revenge on HHH?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Let's go Rollins chants


Rollins recieves support from crowds when he's going solo. That's great to see! It should stay like that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

God Movement said:


> He was unfairly jumped
> 
> :lawler


yet he jumped out the ring to attach braun


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> so roman gets to rest while braun who got smashed a few times with a chair has to fight now.
> 
> protecting reigns again


Reigns' match is for a title, a handicap match, and he was attacked 3v1. I get the gimmick here is to bitch at everything Reigns does, but you're reaching with this one, pal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see the IC or US title on Seth. And since Seth is on RAW, it can be the US title until he's drafted to SDL later this year. Rollins is like the perfect mold of an IC champion, in today's WWE.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Strowman is pretty green


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

the_hound said:


> yet he jumped out the ring to attach braun


Ok. Now you're just trolling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*That was a impressive spinbuster by Strowman. *


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Strowman! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I do love me some Braun Strowman. Like how he goes about it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why people are complaining about Seth coming out to help Roman, duh Strowman was there, he and Seth had been fighting in the back literally 5 minutes earlier :lmao It's not that hard to understand lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Meeki said:


> Strowman is pretty green


Ah, he's improved a lot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meeki said:


> Strowman is pretty green


That's why they are putting him with great workers like Rollins and Reigns who can take bumps and sell great to make him loko good and help him improve.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > Strowman is pretty green
> ...


True. Not having a go at him but you can see he is still a bit raw (pun intended)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This match is entertaining, wish we hadn't gotten that commercial break though.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

they must be trying to sabotage raw to help smackdown regain what it used to be 16 years ago. only thing i can think of.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> That's why they are putting him with great workers like Rollins and Reigns who can take bumps and sell great to make him loko good and help him improve.


Don't forget Zayn - prob the best seller they have and a master at gaining babyface sympathy.

They've been smart with this Braun build/push.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Braun is one of the best things we have on the roster right now. He has an absolutely killer look and voice, he is what we need more of instead of a roster that looks as if they should be in the crowd and not in the ring..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go with the crowd shot of kids


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Holy hell I cant be the only one who thought they were setting up the sunset flip into powerbomb spot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Don't forget Zayn - prob the best seller they have and a master at gaining babyface sympathy.
> 
> They've been smart with this Braun build/push.



Yeah Sami as well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Goddamn it Seth! lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This match is entertaining, wish we hadn't gotten that commercial break though.


Digging the Adam Cole gifs.......bay bay.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Meeki said:


> True. Not having a go at him but you can see he is still a bit raw (pun intended)


He'll get it down. Braun has been one of the best things about RAW in the last month or so.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God do I hate the jump to the outside and land on your feet spot.. It's so dumb..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What I want for WWE in 2017

Corbin - World Champ
Joe or Omega - Universal Champ 
Rollins - IC Champ
Zayn - US Champ
Neville - CW Champ
Jaxx - RAW Woman's Champ 
Eva Marie - SDL Woman's Champ
The Uso's - SDL Tag Champs
Golden Truth or Breezango - RAW Tag Champs


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

HIGH FLY FLOW!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm just not seeing it with this RAW card. A lot of it comes down to booking but these guys just aren't terribly interesting or entertaining on their own. Therse zero electricity for me right now. RAW desperately needs *something*.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That wasn't just a frog splash 

That was a Five Star Frog Splash


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I watched Wrestle Kingdom 11 over the weekend. That means this is the first match I've seen since Okada/Omega. That means this match will not be treated fairly in my mind.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Was a pretty good Braun Strowman match. Big guy gets better with each match in my opinion.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

For a moment, I thought Strowman was walking over there to get Jojo's number...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I could watch Braun against the barricades all night long lol.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Double Count-Out :quite 

Lame


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol did anyone else think that Rollins looked like Jesus when he stood at the top of the turnbuckle for a moment there? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awkward ending.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Weak. I knew it would be a DQ finish but that was flat.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Digging the Adam Cole gifs.......bay bay.


Thanks man !


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

HBK and Rollins interaction pls


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well that was an odd way to do it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is the Rollins I like though. Feisty and scrappy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF is this shit? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

What a great finish that was!

Only two and a half hours to go, everyone!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay more filler for Rollins.

Thanks HHH


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Finish sucked, 5 more minutes and that would have been a pretty quality match, tbh.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This match was the absolute essence of how should be booked a match between two wrestlers greatly varying in size. Strowman showcased his strength and endurance, Rollins showcased his agility, his offense was based on fast movement and attacks from all sides. It was actually pretty good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> lol did anyone else think that Rollins looked like Jesus when he stood at the top of the turnbuckle for a moment there? :lol


Well, he is Crossfit Jesus after all


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fucking jesus movie at that? Oh fuck off HBK


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good ending, neither guy looked weak. I love this side of Seth, the underdog fast moving face, that's how he should be booked.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

At least sky arent letting us see this shitty movie trailer


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

better than last weeks match.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was Seth's best match in a while. Wrestling against Strowman brought out the babyface in him.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Watch the game and find out, son!


I've seen University sports thanks. If you're a student there I understand. But otherwise I don't get the appeal.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait. Is WWE doing a Christian film starring Shawn Michaels? Is that why he's going to be at RAW?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good match from Rollins and Braun.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bruh this movie looks like the cringiest piece of shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

4th and 1 on the Alabama 41, Clemson does a option pitch that goes nowhere.

Score still 0-0


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good match with a flat ending, great performance from Seth.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Fuck this religious nonsense movie.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Can't believe they're bringing the GOAT back to shill some shit movie.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I want Rollins to pedigree HBK to send a message hunter...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Wait. Is WWE doing a Christian film starring Shawn Michaels? Is that why he's going to be at RAW?


Ding. Ding. Ding. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Saw the trailer for that movie in theaters, and I was like tf is this?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> That was Seth's best match in a while. Wrestling against Strowman brought out the babyface in him.


Rollins is very good playing the babyface in peril role and a match up against someone like Braun puts him in that position. Good showing from both.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it was an ok match actually, both men looked strong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew Brees is a monster on the football field.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WúlverClub said:


> Can't believe they're bringing the GOAT back to shill some shit movie.


He could be used to further the Rollins/HHH storyline.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TD Bama.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

THEY BOOKED STROWMAN LIKE A CHICKEN SHIT HEEEL NOW LMFAO WOW


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

correct me if i'm wrong, didn't they promote taker being at raw last week, so how in the fuck can it be a rumor if you promoted him, thats like me saying EMMA will debut her new gimmick last year.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They say not to judge a book by its' cover but that film looked atrocious. :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Bayley is on screen, entertainment feelings are through the roof


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

god bailey is the worst on the entire roster, fight me on this...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TOUCHDOWN ALABAMA! 25 yard Scarbrough run.

7-0


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we just make Sasha heel again already?

This face Boss is bullshit and boring.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I think it was an ok match actually, both men looked strong.


Honestly, one of the best booked matches lately. Can't have Braun just destroy Rollins or win clean. Obviously you don't want Rollins pinning Braun. Braun kicked out at 1 just about every time....but Rollins seemed to last and hold his own. It made sense, built Strowman without hurting Rollins.....just the way it should be.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley and Sasha!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They need to stop these two talking live ... record next time.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bayley makes sasha sound good on the mic


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> I want Rollins to pedigree HBK to send a message hunter...


I hope that happens tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD BAMA.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whenever I see people I like on RAW, I wish they could switch to Smackdown.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"Couldn't handle a candle,"

LOLWut


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

they didn't se charlotte before she started clapping? come on writers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Preach it Queen!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow this is hilariously bad :lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Charlotte :mark:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bruh Nia a savage kick was stiff af


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Emma Stone namedrop :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That's about as sexy as Bayley has ever looked... and it kind of goes against her character and works against her appeal with young girls.

WWE doesn't even understand how/why she got over in the first place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha is so pathetic.:lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I.Love.Charlotte.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok Nia.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

I hate Sasha Banks. Also, those kicks from Nia were pretty brutal.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

No way Nia Jax weights 270+. I'd say she's 220


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nia's forehead is almost as big as Banks'.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TickleH said:


> god bailey is the worst on the entire roster, fight me on this...


If you can't even spell the name correctly, you lose credibility.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat leg sweep though was stiff as shit


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Can we just make Sasha heel again already?
> 
> *This face Boss is bullshit and boring.*


*
*

I agree she should go back to being a heel or be a tweener.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That random grab for Charlotte's throat and then walk off :lmao

You can't make this shit up.

Whole segment was so damn awkward.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh CWs next...time for a break!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TickleH said:


> god bailey is the worst on the entire roster, fight me on this...


I like her until she starts talking


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That was a weak ass beatdown on Sasha. She got tripped and then kicked in the ass and she was out... wtf?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Nia kicked Sasha square in the ass!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nia is a fucking boss


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice slimy laugh Charlotte.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Nia is legit


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love jackie boy but the wwe creative is going to kill his gimmick


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Seeing Austin Aries on Raw makes me so happy, every week.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Man I really really Nia Jax was one of Charlotte's minions.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

LMAO! That leg kick from Nia that floored Sasha was hilarious!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Buster Baxter said:


> I want Rollins to pedigree HBK to send a message hunter...


That'd be perfect which means it has no chance of happening.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

We're getting some Gallagher on Raw? Sweet!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh boy crusierweights! Let's see how the football game is going.

EDIT: At least it's Gallagher. Might check it out actually.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gallaghar time :drose


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Why do they change the ropes to purple for these twinks during commercials? So annoying.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Gallagher :mark: 

Time for the cruiserweights to make this a good show


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs we're just back from an advert


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Somebody put the volume down on his theme?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hopefully we get a few feuds in the cruiserweight division. Davari/Gallagher could be good, and Neville feuding with Swann could be good too. I would have Kendrick feud with someone too to put over a fresh young face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like Jack is whiter than Sheamus. Jeez.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gallagher!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YAAAAYYY GENTLEMAN JACK!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> For a moment, I thought Strowman was walking over there to get Jojo's number...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man I can't wait for Reigns to kick out of that code breaker/ pop up powerbomb combo tonight :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Nia being like "don't touch me bitch" :lmao

YAy Jack Gallagher, one of the few cruiserweights I care about.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well. One thing I'll say is that I like how the other women being involved in storylines now. Rather it being Sasha/Charlotte all the time.

Austin Aries is a National Treasure.

YAY JACK GALLAHER!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goodness the cruiserweights are so boring


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Man I really really Nia Jax was one of Charlotte's minions.


I thought she was perfect with Eva Marie. Eva felt legitimate with Nia at her side.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. They went to commercial, came back, segment, show Gallagher, commercial.. I see they are in extra "we've got nothing" mode tonight


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Webuyanycar.com vs evans halshaw is the feud of 2017 already lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jack is gold. :lol Really digging how he takes the Spider-Man approach to his offense in that the intent is to not simply win but make his opponents look as foolish as possible. Makes his matches more enjoyable than they are supposed to be. The gimmick is everything the Vaudevillians aspired to.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Paige needs to come back to form a stable with Sheamus and Jack Gallagher. Very pale people with accents that make them sound like they aren't even from America.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Aries on commentary :drose

Gallgher, Neville and Aries too good for HHH's vanity project.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Goodness the cruiserweights are so boring


That isn't a cruiserweight. It's Jack Gallagher!

Vince is just keeping him in the CW division so he won't overshadow Reigns in a matter of weeks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> lol did anyone else think that Rollins looked like Jesus when he stood at the top of the turnbuckle for a moment there? :lol












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818630195296862209


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gulak is finally perfoming like he should.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

JACKIE BOY! JACKIE BOY! JACKIE BOY! God, next time Raw is in KC, I hope he gets to compete, I will definitely try to start the damn chant the entire time!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Jack is gold. :lol Really digging how he takes the Spider-Man approach to his offense in that the intent is to not simply win but make his opponents look as foolish as possible. Makes his matches more enjoyable than they are supposed to be. *The gimmick is everything the Vaudevillians aspired to.*


*

*

This is how they should of been.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CW match that is full of rest holds.. Makes sense.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Normies don't understand the perfection of Jack Gallagher yet


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Seeing Gallagher I suddenly ask myself - are Aiden English and Simon Gotch still employed? :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry but every time I see jack I see sheamus but skinny. He is skinny sheamus


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Imagine disliking Gallaghar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Austin Airies is really mailing in his idea of jamming the thumb to the opponent's eye :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus chrst, a drop kick fixhes the match off.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's Gulak's arm-candy, Tony Nese?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Get this embarrassment off my TV.. Anyone who likes Gallagher is delusional.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

As much as I love Gallagher, I really can't stand it when wrestlers don't wear kneepads. Just asking for long-term knee issues, as well as the most important fact, it just looks stupid.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Has Gulak gotten a win on WWE TV?

EDIT: I guess he did last week. Lmao, oh well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really liked Gallagher since the glove slap :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope HBK is out soon.

Give him a thrashing Jack!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew Gallagher fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm, Cole you fucking suck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this all really happening?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallagher is pretty awesome. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't "What" this man, dorks.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol get this geek out of here.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Get this embarrassment off my TV.. Anyone who likes Gallagher is delusional.


Bad Wrestling Takes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Terms of agreement and fisticuffs :lol

HBK NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, Charlie's so hot.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gallagher is grand. Anyone that does not like the dude has no taste in charisma or wrestling skill.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dab on 'em, HBK!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think most of the crowd is lost on what Jack is saying, but he's hilarious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HBK finally looking like an old man


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I hope people boo the shit out of HBK for plugging this religious bullshit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at HBK learning how to do the Cam Newton. I call it the Cam Newton.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Crowd wasn't really feeling that too much


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HBK has never looked older than that quick 10-second clip with TJP. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Showstopper out next, hopefully he announces that he's in the Rumble.

Better that than another Rollins appearance...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't let that men's rights asshole ruin my wrestling idol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh HBK next...let's see what he is here for.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Crowd wasn't really feeling that too much


Because it's a CW match and you have some geek in the ring doing aerobics.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I wasn't watching, did HBK just dab? Good God this really is the end.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> The Showstopper out next, hopefully he announces that he's in the Rumble...


Please no. Man had the perfect retirement


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling this HBK segment, somehow, is going to lead to some Enzo/Cass-Rusev/Mahal interaction? :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WúlverClub said:


> As much as I love Gallagher, I really can't stand it when wrestlers don't wear kneepads. Just asking for long-term knee issues, as well as the most important fact, it just looks stupid.


You and Austin Aries think the same way, he said the same thing, that whoever wins should buy knee pads :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HBK is fucking old :lol. What is he promoting this time.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone who uses the word "parley" on a pro wrestling show earns many credibility points with me.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ace said:


> The Showstopper out next, hopefully he announces that he's in the Rumble.
> 
> Better that than another Rollins appearance...


I hope we see Rollins for a stare down and promo duel, followed by a attack by Rollins.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh HBK next...let's see what he is here for.


another tag match with God? 

his movie.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why do I get the feeling this HBK segment, somehow, is going to lead to some Enzo/Cass-Rusev/Mahal interaction? :lol :lol


 Some jobber is going to eat a SCM.

Hope Rollins doesn't come out as he has already had plenty of airtime already, he will probably turn up in the ME too...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> HBK is fucking old :lol. What is he promoting this time.


A jesus movie (no really)


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Advertising the "A" show on the "B" show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Foley looks much younger with that haircut.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

.....yooooooo....why does Foley look like a lumberjack Kevin Owens


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jackie Gallagher is too good for this stupid company.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

She wants Undertaker in the middle of the ring.

Well, that's one way to get ratings...


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sooo Taker is going to cut a promo about how the streak was broken right here in New Orleans. As a result, he's announcing it here that he'll enter the Rumble and win the title one last time at mania and if he doesn't he'll retire?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Foley looks like the lovechild of Ray Stevenson and Michel Foucault. Not sure it's a good thing. Not sure at all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay!!!! Shawn!!!! HBK!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Taker will come out at the end of the second hour.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Mick saying Taker just doesn't show up if you text or tweet him :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Such a sh*tty pop for one of the GOATS. F*ck this crowd.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

HBK TIME!!!!

SEXY BOOOOOYY


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBK's theme is GOAT tier :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

"Your entire performance review hinges on your ability to produce the undertaker" that's the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the crowd goes mild


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Taker not the closing segment? Y2J is getting that US Title, drink it in man!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My favorite wrestler, ever, HBK :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If HBK announces he's entering the rumble....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

He prayed during the intro? GTFO MY TV!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shawn's theme is top 5 all time. Easily.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

There he is though, the greatest ever.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I still say HBK can fucking go in the ring today.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

HBK!:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

And here he IS!! The Showstopper! The Main Event! The Icon! Mr. Wrestlemania! The Heartbreak Kid Shawn Michaels!! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince jizzing in the back lol. 

i still love his music though


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shawn has almost fallen down about three times so far :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If AJ's music hits :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hands off the merchandise.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm just a sexy boy


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Great to be back. Know what else is great? Roman Reigns."


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HBK. Even though he is plugging his stupid movie.....:mark: :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

My God who's idea was it to have this legend after a snoozerweight match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I always mark like a girl when seeing HBK. That's my childhood.:mj2


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Count one more person on the Nielsen's because HBK and Taker are On.....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Therapy said:


> He prayed during the intro? GTFO MY TV!


Shawn has been doing that for years.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

the_hound said:


> and the crowd goes mild


:lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Classic Intercourse said:


> Jackie Gallagher is too good for this stupid company.


Not according to a few contrarian fucks around here.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck hbk looks like clay morrow


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shawn doesn't look too bad.

Crowd quite bad tonight.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

If there was any one time I would be ok with a crowd hijacking a segment it would be now. I need "one more match" and "AJ Styles" chants asap


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HBK here to tell us about God?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HBK :mark: man I've missed him, also what a pop !


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Shawn doesn't look too bad.
> 
> Crowd quite bad tonight.


The fans are immune to these one hit rating grabbing returns that's why.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

please enter HBK


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

#EatYourHeartOutLadies #HandsOffTheMerchandise


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok someone explain this Undertaker thing. First he is on Smackdown saying he is exclusive to Smackdown. Then he is advertised to appear on Raw. Now Steph is yelling at Mick to get the Undertaker on Raw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Praying, if your Christian. In any case Taker HBK one last time huh haha.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe that show was papered and tickets were heavily discounted...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantasy Warfare Just Got Real...

Remember the Rumble...

Geez, the WWE has some of the lamest catch phrases for their Network Specials


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> If there was any one time I would be ok with a crowd hijacking a segment it would be now. I need "one more match" and "AJ Styles" chants asap


There it is. Lmao.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Come on Shawn, i'm practically chanting along with the crowd here.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> "Your entire performance review hinges on your ability to produce the undertaker" that's the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard.


It isn't really. It makes sense as Stephanie is a hard nosed type boss, so it makes sense for her to put Foley's entire review on the line.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK still funny af :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

HBK don't want none


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

one more match


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

The cringeeeeee


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We all knew it. He was here for the movie.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The fans wanted to boo when he mentioned his movie :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shameless :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DON'T PRESSURE ME :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

best part of royal rumble 97 was austin destroying everyone and then the end.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why would we want to watch some stupid religious movie?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Inspirational comedy. January release date. Dear God...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

One more match!!! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

inb4 the Sid Vicious run-in


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol HBK swerved the fans.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"One more match"

Finally a chant I can get behind.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes Rusev to eat a SCM


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This guy is the reason I started watching wrestling.

I don't think many people will say that about this appearance.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOOK AT LANA!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev and Jinder about to get the superkick


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana....

DAMN

DAMN

DAYUM

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, God... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev to eat that Sweet Chin Music


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well this is another dud segment... what a waste of an appearance..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jinder Mahal's here but watch Rusev tank a sweet chin anyways.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

My goodness Lana looking like a goddess.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Rusev about to get some sweet chin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@AngryConsumer you f*cking called it :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who was the one who predicted Rusev coming out? :lol Well done!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I turned it. Couldn't take it.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is it always Rusev they send out to get buried by the old fucks?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana. :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm such a dork sitting at home alone banging on the couch screaming one more match LOL


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Lana is looking absolutely outrageous tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Whoever called Rusev and Mahal to be in this with Enzo and Cass was right on the money.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Jinder Mahal is still employed?!?!?!?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this just to set up a match between enzo and cass vs the romford rejects


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Impressive of Jinder Hall to last another week without being suspended for a wellness. He must run faster than Usain Bolt away from the testers.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev hates guests.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ladies and gentlemen Juicer Mahal. But Anyways put my wife in the movie.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am actually amused that they made Jinder Mahal a lackey for Rusev.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rusev to eat that Sweet Chin Music


Unfortunately.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @AngryConsumer you f*cking called it :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:franklol :franklol :franklol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> inb4 the Sid Vicious run-in


:ha


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rusev is heading towards Carlito levels of motivation right now. Can't blame him one bit.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> It isn't really. It makes sense as Stephanie is a hard nosed type boss, so it makes sense for her to put Foley's entire review on the line.


No, that's not how performance reviews work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably not :lol :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd sucks ass.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rusev is honestly HILARIOUS


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rusev transitioning to a babyface role.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rusev becoming the whipping boy for the legends. :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Man Rusev is reaaaaally losing that accent all over the place.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Star Wars heat 

Lana's sexy-ass eyebrows and long-hair look :yum:

Why would Rusev want his woman in an Inspirational Comedy released in January, the dumping ground for C-list movies?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Turned to see what's going on in the game, and Clemson turns over the ball on a low snap. Bama on Clemson's 35.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev is a fucking treasure! :HA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

As expected, this is seriously shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Rusev saying he's the Bulgarian George Clooney :lmao

"That must be an American joke cos I don't get it" lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

lol yo Rusev is like a Bulgarian Big E....comedic gold with his quick whips and one liners


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Rusev is hilarious :lol Guy should be fighting for the world title..


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Rusev's Humor >>>>>>


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rusev, the movie will fail anyway.


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rusev killin it ?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev is killing it with the improv

"That must be an American joke because I don't get it" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Rusev is better than this


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this is so bad and a waste of hbks spot.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

BTW, who called Enzo/Cass and Rusev/Jinder showing up during HBK's segment? Well done.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Rusev is on some shit tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This segment is TERRIBLE... wtf is going on...stop letting Rusev do these segments FFS!

Never been happier to see E&C!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HOLYYY SHIT! ENZO AND CASS OUTPOPPED HBK!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, Rusev's hanging in there with Shawn.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

This is such a stupid segment.

Holly fuck I can't believe they wasted HBK on this crap!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBK is above this shit fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF now hes back in the wheelchair


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck outta here with football talk go talk about it on a football forum


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Enzo coming to save us from the worst segment in history


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Fuckin' Rusev....I love him.:lmao


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why do I get the feeling this HBK segment, somehow, is going to lead to some Enzo/Cass-Rusev/Mahal interaction? :lol :lol


You called it lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Shawn's theme is top 5 all time. Easily.


I prefer the Sherri version


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> No, that's not how performance reviews work.


I know but what I was saying was that it makes sense for Stephanie to base her that way as she is one of those asshole type bosses. She is still somewhat of a heel, although she is not full blown heel at the moment like before.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now these two clowns come out with their tired formulaic routine...sigh


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrible segment. Very awkward. Shawn is rusty as all hell. Rusev should be grateful it isn't 1994 since he's parading Lana around in front of him. :lol Coked up HBK would make him a cuckold.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look! Enzo and Class to ruin everything


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Comic con was more alive all weekend in New Orleans than Raw. Glad I bought sd live tickets.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kinda glad this is what the HBK segment turned out to be. I don't want HBK ruining that perfect retirement for a dumb rumble spot


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I know but what I was saying was that it makes sense for Stephanie to base her that way as she is one of those asshole type bosses. She is still somewhat of a heel, although she is not full blown heel at the moment like before.


There still needs to be some kind of logic though. I know it's WWE, but still.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> HOLYYY SHIT! ENZO AND CASS OUTPOPPED HBK!!


 No surprises there, this crowd sucks ass. Were chanting 10 earlier too.

This is in his home state too I believe fpalm


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

NOW they pop for him. Not when he entrance music hit?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo and Cass? Way to ruin a segment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Call me crazy, and I don't mean to project any disrespect on any one legitimately disabled, but Enzo already looks like he's spent 70 years in that chair with those stick legs..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Enzo and Cass have grown so old for me. I really don't care for them anymore.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Enzo in to make the save like Mariano Rivera....


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

this is god awful


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The way HBK say's haters :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

The decline from HBK to Enzo & Cass was very fast


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Did Enzo just drop an Archie Bunker reference? In 2017?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This feud with Enzo/Cass and Rusev/Mahal has been bad. Rusev should be dominating as a singles wrestler and they could of just had him feud with Cass primarily.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Enzo for the save!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shane Banks said:


> You called it lol


I can smell a steaming pile from miles away. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My brother quit watching wrestling a few years back and saw me watching when we were home over the holidays. Enzo and Cass came on and my brother asked "seriously...they now have a guy named Big Gas?" I told him yes. He thinks he has a farting gimmick. That's my whole story.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if it wasn't for lana in that dress i'm switching off this shit


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If not for Rusev as usual using a little comedic gold to make what he can out of an awful segment this would probably last the year to be a strong worst segment of the year candidate at no fault to anyone in the ring right now.

edit: heck even with Rusev trying to wittily find what he can this is still probably gonna be a strong candidate. oof.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Worst part of this segment: Russev thinks actors get to decide who's in a movie, not some anonymous Hollywood bourgeois casting director.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Enzo and Class are seriously annoying I used to like them but they are absolutely terrible


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Enzo going through his seizure dance will never not be funny to me. I'm a simple man.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

#PussInBOOTS


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This segment is garbage water.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

My god this is garbage and this crap crowd is eating it up fpalm

This segment is bombing.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

I just noticed Jinder Mahal is in the ring :|


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Damnit, why could HBK just said "cup a hatas".....it would have been way better if he just used Enzo's lines instead of saying "I know what you call them, haters!" ....that was dumb


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The segment fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When you gotta waste time for a show you can't fill so you produce bullshit.:francis


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good lord this is still going. Turned it to the FB game and now back.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This segment is Titanic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shawn is above this...this is embarrassing


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish the crowd cared enough to boo this segment out of the ring, make a statement. There's just no point to any of this.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Big Cass is so bad. He's so awkward with a mic in his hand.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jinder is bigger than Rusev. Shit, didn't realize that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw is just interminable. This segment is endless.

Two more hours of this? Don't know how people do it. Enjoy the rest of the evening!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

PENIS-IST :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WúlverClub said:


> Big Cass is so bad. He's so awkward with a mic in his hand.


Yeah he is just no good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder is jacked! Dude should be on Smackdown, competing for the IC title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's going to be top this as the worst segment of the year.

Awful all round and a waste of a legends appearance..

Complete waste of a HBK appearance.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rusev screaming "You wanna fuck me today!?" hahahah


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The only good part of this segment was Rusev and Lana's goddess body.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I can only imagine the shit-eating grin on Vince's face right now. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If Shawn Michaels has one more match, it should be against Kenny Omega at WM...just sayin'


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That segment went on a bit to long!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah I'm turning this crap off I can't handle anymore of this lame crap


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The kid with the Enzo hair looked bored for a bit.

This segment went too long though.

Why are they flooding this with a lot of 'comedy' seriously? Then again the crowd is eating it up.

AND GOD DAMN LANA IS STUNNING! Her facials are amazing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Raw is just interminable. This segment is endless.
> 
> Two more hours of this? Don't know how people do it. Enjoy the rest of the evening!


We know you and everyone else watch the whole thing. Can't hide that


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

From what i reading i actually feel bad for you guys.

See you'all tomorrow in the A show.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Segment was fine until Enzo and Cass came out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That segment felt endless...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah... Im gonna say even with Rusev doing what his very talented self can with improv... that is def. going to be a contender for worst segment of the year. That was not one to put on the resume as a writer that's for sure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> I prefer the Sherri version


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

No Sweet Chin Music? Waste of time. When legends come back they must hit jobbers


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Should of used HBK to help build up the Rollins/HHH storyline. Why use him for a bad storyline and feud that shouldn't be happening. Also I dislike when matches get randomly made on shows, all matches should already be scheduled pre show.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i wasn't in the mood tonight but i decided to watch anyway for hbk and taker... wow... fuck me


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't wait for the A-Show tomorrow. At least we have the winner for worst segment early on this year.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> If Shawn Michaels has one more match, it should be against Kenny Omega at WM...just sayin'


Damn you.....damn you for putting that thought in my head!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ace said:


> No surprises there, this crowd sucks ass. Were chanting 10 earlier too.
> 
> This is in his home state too I believe fpalm


Since when was Louisiana HBK's home state?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> My brother quit watching wrestling a few years back and saw me watching when we were home over the holidays. Enzo and Cass came on and my brother asked "seriously...they now have a guy named Big Gas?" I told him yes. He thinks he has a farting gimmick. That's my whole story.


This made me laugh harder than I'd like to admit. 

..this whole time I thought I've been maturing. Guess not.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is ending with HBK sliding in with the refs back turned and doing a SCM to Rusev


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Segment was fine until Enzo and Cass came out.


Yep, they added nothing to the segment and only made it longer than it needed to be.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love ya HBK, but back to the Championship game I go.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So basically Rusev is going to job to Big Cass.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HBK Promotes a jesus movie in a segment with penis jokes and tells people to "suck it"..

Not very jesus of you


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> The kid with the Enzo hair looked bored for a bit.
> 
> This segment went too long though.
> 
> ...


Is there a cumpiliation I am unaware of? :wink2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only WWE can ruin an HBK appereance

Honestly Enzo and Cass are starting to become boring imo

Lana in that green dress :book


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

How long do you think Jinder Mahal will still be employed?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Just caught the tail end of that in between quarters. And holy fuck, how bad of a train wreck is it when Shawn Michaels can't even save the segment. Good heavens that was awful. 

And somebody tell me again that Mahal isn't juiced to the gills.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but I found that entire segment hilarious :lmao Rusev was funny, Enzo & Cass were funny, HBK was funny. Just my opinion of course lol.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Therapy said:


> HBK Promotes a jesus movie in a segment with penis jokes and tells people to "suck it"..
> 
> Not very jesus of you


Jesus had needs too


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rated R™;64858994 said:


> Since when was Louisiana HBK's home state?


 Easy to think that when they have a random HBK appearance, Shawn also said something along the lines of the Alamadone being right down the street during his promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass is tall but he is really meh in very much everything. Not even a good look.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Didn't think Enzo and Cass would end up being boring, but good lord, even their promos over the last few months have been trash.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

A Lucha Underground spot during Raw, awesome.

And HBK is still at ringside! Too bad I have to watch on mute cause I know commentary will suck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If this was on smackdown renee would be interviewing HBK and then Miz would interrupt call himself the a-lister, they'd get in renee's face, HBK would be wtf? and ambrose just comes out and punches Miz in the face and HBK hits sweet chin music. or those people and a different scenario. 

smackdown is more compelling.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn Jinder is ripped. He must have had a lot of rice and chickencurry lately..


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd rather watch Judy Bagwell on a Pole/Forklift matches than Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> This match is ending with HBK sliding in with the refs back turned and doing a SCM to Rusev


You were close!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

And of course Cass botches his finish after the SCM :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Is the Empire Elbow the worst finish in WWE today?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell was that move by Cass?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That slam was crazy botched.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We all knew The Bulgarian George Clooney was going to get Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The segment was stupid but I feel if the same segment was on smackdown people be praising it


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Rusev buried.

he'd be so much better on Smackdown.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol HBK denied a handshake..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Botch worthy botch by Cass.

Rusev getting :berried by HB-Shizzle :sadpanda


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This Raw has been boring.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Cass....ugh. So terrible.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

They bring back Jinder to have him job to an Elbow Drop...ok


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just don't see it with Cass. 

Wake. The. Fuck. Up. Vince.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or does the mid card on Raw feel like lower card?


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

So HBK only showed up to promote his movie? 

Okay :|

Waiting for Undertaker...


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Big Cass, put on a bra.*


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Well the past 30 minutes actually put me to sleep and I missed the whole HBK segment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rusev is the legends bitch fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Game of Thrones said:


> Cass....ugh. So terrible.


Out of the three young big men (Braun, Cass, Corbin) he is the worst by a good margin. He just doesn't stands out in any way and is not good at anything in particular.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

What's the story between this Handicap Match again? I mean, why would Foley book it? Ah, fuck it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Is it just me or does the mid card on Raw feel like lower card?


Is it just me or does the main event on Raw feel like the mid card?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This show has "literally" drained me, I was feeling pretty good before it started, having a good time doing some gaming.. now I'm just sitting here in a an artificially induced stupor from that last segment..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I don't if I was spoiled with WK11 but this RAW has felt even more boring than usual


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Is it just me or does the main event on Raw feel like the mid card?


Everything on RAW feels like everything else. Nothing or no one stands out regardless of what belt they are wearing. It's just a bunch of shit swirling around a toilet fighting to stay on the outside of the whirlpool of suck


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

When is this chick debuting and what character does she have?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Soooooooooooon. :lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Emmalina is never happening is it


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Neville here, show will be good again


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder why they won't go ahead and debut Emmalina for?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh yay. More cruiserweights. TD Alabama.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it's pretty safe to say, I'm 100% not caring about this Emmalina bit now, as usual they missed the mark by dragging it on too long.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I like how Neville's new darker theme is just his old theme slowed down. :lol They did the same thing with Victoria years ago.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It fucking better be at this point or she's fucking dead on arrival.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

starsfan24 said:


> Is the Empire Elbow the worst finish in WWE today?


That or Bayley's finisher.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Everything on RAW feels like everything else. Nothing or no one stands out regardless of what belt they are wearing. It's just a bunch of shit swirling around a toilet fighting to stay on the outside of the whirlpool of suck


It involves Roman Reigns so it feels like the main event.


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Enzo needs to be THE babyface of the cw division


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I will adhere to Cornette's habit of not watching RAW.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't seen 205 for at least the last 2 weeks. Have Gran Metalik or Tozawa debuted yet?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> When is this chick debuting and what character does she have?


Not a clue but her video will get a bunch of dislikes on YouTube this week as well :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck, looks like Clemson is gonna job to Bama. Even the game is sucking tonight. Should just go to fucking bed now.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I haven't seen 205 for at least the last 2 weeks. Have Gran Metalik or Tozawa debuted yet?


Nope. Tajiri was on last week and they aired a video for Tozawa so he shouldn't be too far away.

Also, Neville vs Perkins and Neville vs Swann were both pretty decent main events if you get the time to catch up with it.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Get Aries on Commentary full time. Guy is hilarious :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder why they won't go ahead and debut Emmalina for?


Probably because they have no idea what to do with her when she does debut.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I like how Neville's new darker theme is just his old theme slowed down. :lol They did the same thing with Victoria years ago.


I was wondering if it was slowed down lol! I thought is sounded different but I wasn't sure. :smile2: His new black gear is cool!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw doesn't have a midcard with the CW's and Reigns holding the US title hostage.

CW's and Rusev/Enzo shit feel feels like low card stuff.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Is it just me or does the mid card on Raw feel like lower card?


Well the Raw main event scene feels like the mid card so I can see that.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> I like how Neville's new darker theme is just his old theme slowed down. :lol They did the same thing with Victoria years ago.


Neville should win the Cruiserweight title at WM and have a dominating run with the belt until SS dropping it. I would have him basically run through the entire division, beating most of the wrestlers Goldberg style. Neville should be the bruiser of the division and its top heel. He could elevate the title and division making it serious and mean something.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I haven't seen 205 for at least the last 2 weeks. Have Gran Metalik or Tozawa debuted yet?


That's a big fat NO. I think Metalik may have been on the debut show but he hasn't been seen in the Cruiserweights since.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder why they won't go ahead and debut Emmalina for?


Because it would make sense.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Even Neville botching tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Not a clue but her video will get a bunch of dislikes on YouTube this week as well :lol


 How are you going to defend Raw tonight? Are we all Smackdown marks?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ace said:


> Raw doesn't have a midcard with the CW's and Reigns holding the US title hostage.
> 
> CW's and Rusev/Enzo shit feel feels like low card stuff.


CW is low card stuff, Enzo/Cass and Rusev/Mahal is tag team crap.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the man that people forgot


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Because it would make sense.


Yeah it would lol! I feel bad for Emma though, it doesn't seem very fair to her. I'm assuming she is ready to be back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I find Neville is just trying too hard at this point, we get it you are pissed and shit but I am just not buying this overdone act...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Swann :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't get over the crowd death for this division.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Rich Swann reppin that Charm City!!!! Go head boy!!!! Aye Baltimore!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

GET UP

GET UP 

GET UP

:mark:

Thank god they had him actually look strong in one of these run-ins.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

How did Neville get cut?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lets see if Taker announcing he'll be in the Rumble will save this shit show.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

yay now we have another "high flying" crusierweight with a submission finisher, and they wonder why the division isn't getting over..


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Why does Rich swan look so shit?

I honestly don't know what other word I can use, he just looks like shit to me. 

Who thought it would be a good idea to sign this fucker?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rings of Saturn?

How about Gravitational Pull?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Get Aries on Commentary full time. Guy is hilarious :lol


Get rid of JBL and Otunga on SDL and have him partner with Mauro. Both RAW and SDL need only two commentators, 3 is overkill. A third person should always be a guest commentator.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

way to make the so called king of the CW a pussy


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn. Rich came and beat that ass. I'm not intrigued with the feud now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Foley has 35 minutes left to produce Taker... Fuck that third hour, they say! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swann HAS to get rid of his current music...FFS!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> How are you going to defend Raw tonight? Are we all Smackdown marks?


What makes you think I am into any mark wars about "defending" one brand or attacking the other? Just because most of my favs are on RAW and so I am more invested in the show because of that, it doesn't means that I am going to defend the whole show and everything that goes on it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please someone or something save this gongshow.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Probably because they have no idea what to do with her when she does debut.


Knowing how the WWE can be sometimes you might be right. I feel bad for Emma because she is probably ready to be back.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Edge! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Did Edge return as a face at RR 2010? And di he win at WM in 2010? Lol anyone remember what brand and title he went after if he did win it?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can we please have Y2J win the Rumble and face Balor at WM for the Universal title?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Liger!Liger! said:


> How did Neville get cut?


Pretty sure his lat muscle burst through his skin.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So now it's maybe the Undertaker will show up? Last week they said he will be on Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TickleH said:


> yay now we have another "high flying" crusierweight with a submission finisher, and they wonder why the division isn't getting over..


The division is full steam ahead "WWE style" skinny guys.. It's so sad


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Showing us old stuff from the good old days only make us dread the current product more WWE. :sigh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818638473775239168
The best tag team promo just released another promo, better than anything on Raw tonight tbh :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Neville should win the Cruiserweight title at WM and have a dominating run with the belt until SS dropping it. I would have him basically run through the entire division, beating most of the wrestlers Goldberg style. Neville should be the bruiser of the division and its top heel. He could elevate the title and division making it serious and mean something.


I like what's being done with Neville. I also like they are making him the antithesis of what people think a Cruiserweight should be by having him be more of a bruiser than a high flyer. If Neville only does the Red Arrow sporadically it will only make a breath taking move look that much more special.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Man Edge is so awesome! It's to bad he had to retire when he did.:frown2:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Please someone or something *save this gongshow.*


*

*

Taker?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What makes you think I am into any mark wars about "defending" one brand or attacking the other? Just because most of my favs are on RAW and so I am more invested in the show because of that, it doesn't means that I am going to defend the whole show and everything that goes on it.


I don't get why we have to like one or another. I like both shows the same. Smackdown has its flaws just like Raw.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Neville/Swann segment was easily the best part of this Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So now it's maybe the Undertaker will show up? Last week they said he will be on Raw.


You expect continuity in WWE? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Did Edge return as a face at RR 2010? And di he win at WM in 2010? Lol anyone remember what brand and title he went after if he did win it?


Stayed SD and faced Y2J for the World title, but lost.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Can we please have Y2J win the Rumble and face Balor at WM for the Universal title?


Ewww, gross.

No.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Did Edge return as a face at RR 2010? And di he win at WM in 2010? Lol anyone remember what brand and title he went after if he did win it?


Returned as a face and wrestled Jericho for the big gold belt. And got beat!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do they make Neville weigh in for these cruiserweight bouts? I know he's a short dude but he's nearly as wide as he is tall. Skeptical that he's 205 or under.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Stayed SD and faced Y2J for the World title, but lost.


Okay. I forgot how things went back then. Of course I think I had stopped watching during that time period for awhile.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Man Edge is so awesome! It's to bad he had to retire when he did.:frown2:


I'd heard he was going to retire in 2012 anyways, but I would've loved to see another year at least!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> So now it's maybe the Undertaker will show up? Last week they said he will be on Raw.


Taker said SD is his home, RAW needs ratings, announce Taker, SWERVE! :russo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So now it's maybe the Undertaker will show up? Last week they said he will be on Raw.


They gotta do something to keep the viewer invested. Sadly, the first hour and a half has done a shit job. :lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh and I'm late but honestly I just don't care about Emma anymore. She's not going to ever debut so they should just stop with that now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Taker?


Totally unintentional. Lmao.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish Lucha Underground wasn't going on hiatus.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why does Foley have 35 minutes to produce the Undertaker again? Why not to the end of the show?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> Please someone or something save this gongshow.





Uptown King said:


> Taker?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Ewww, gross.
> 
> No.


I agree, no Balor challenging for the UC, he should work his way up the mid card. Have Jericho win it and challenge KO for the UC.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Therapy said:


> You expect continuity in WWE? :lol


I guess not. Just before Survivor Series Undertaker was on Smackdown and said he was exclusive to Smackdown.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah here we go, now shes emasculating the women now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha got humiliated.:lmao

Steph can't help herself.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

:lol gotta love Steph, the champion of 'women's rights' in the WWE and here she is for a second week in a row burying the top female stars.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph is downtalking the women as well now. Sasha's face says it all lol.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

"You come into my office"

YOU CALL THAT AN OFFICE?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Could Steph vs Sasha be what Steph vs AJ Lee should've been?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's an office?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Why does Foley have 35 minutes to produce the Undertaker again? Why not to the end of the show?


Guessing they want the main event to close instead.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, all of that emasculation! :banderas


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh God another shit women segment!

I think I'll just put it on mute until Taker shows up.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The only way the segment with Stephanie, Bayley and Sasha would get any hotter would be if Stephanie mcmahon started spanking them with a riding crop.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's right. Stephanie McMahon is the real Legit Boss.

I love it when Stephanie put people in their places.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KARL ANDERSON ON COMMENTARY !!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Sasha got humiliated.:lmao
> 
> Steph can't help herself.


Yeah and I was actually giving her props some weeks ago because she had kept herself out of the women's segments for some time. But nope, now she is just talking down to them.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Hell yeah, Anderson on commentary.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley has a cracking abdomen tbh


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't matter if you're a guy or a girl. Steph will still emasculate you :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'd heard he was going to retire in 2012 anyways, but I would've loved to see another year at least!


Yeah more Edge would have been cool! He was so good at being a heel.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Does Steph really need to embarrass the young female talent?

She's following her husband very well, I see


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

the_hound said:


> ah here we go, now shes emasculating the women now


Ladyballs got no limit!


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

My god, no way the Club (Gallows) have had a no entrance. What a joke, how were these guys not brought in as absolute ass-kickers.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Steph crushing Sasha and Bayley.:lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anything happen to Foley if he does not produce Taker??


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Could Steph vs Sasha be what Steph vs AJ Lee should've been?


Not unless Sasha turns tweener, she sucks as a face now. Have her be a rebel, and only cares about herself and trash talks everyone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There's your "women's revolution" 100% on display right there.

The revolution of Stephanie McMahon find yet a new way of saying "Look at me! Look at me!"


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's cool, when Sasha/Bayley get their payback on Stephanie it'll make it all worth it.

What's that? They'll never get their payback?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Steph is now emasculating women, gender equality lol

And Sasha looked so weak in that segment, I remember when AJ and Steph had a face off and it felt special, this wasn't


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

5 Fucking announcers


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> The segment was stupid but I feel if the same segment was on smackdown people be praising it


It doesn't matter what they do on SD, this show is shit. Shut up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How long until Cesaro starts bitching about the best out of 7 series and _"muh championship opportunity"_? :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Who emasculates more, Steph or Robin Quivers? The world may never know.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Wait, since when did commentary start taking place on the entrance ramp? That looks so dorky. They don't even have a good view of the match from there :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> I agree, no Balor challenging for the UC, he should work his way up the mid card. Have Jericho win it and challenge KO for the UC.


Barf, dude.

Disgusting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WúlverClub said:


> My god, no way the Club (Gallows) have had a no entrance. What a joke, how were these guys not brought in as absolute ass-kickers.


They were much more entertaining when they were paired with AJ Styles.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anything happen to Foley if he does not produce Taker??


He gets a bad "performance review".. Whatever that fucking means


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anything happen to Foley if he does not produce Taker??


Gets thrown off another HITC


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

First Vince blackballs Sex Ferguson from the territory and now he's conspiring against The Good Brothers?!?!?!?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> It doesn't matter what they do on SD, this show is shit. Shut up.


Ha cause you know I'm right


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cesaro just got owned verbally by Karl Anderson and started stuttering


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and I was actually giving her props some weeks ago because she had kept herself out of the women's segments for some time. But nope, now she is just talking down to them.


That was so brtual. She's already been in what, 4 segments? 

Raw's job is to make Stephanie a star. You don't see this with Bryan and Shane.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Going to bed. Everything on tv tonight is just shit.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Gotta say the way they did the opening segment makes me feel like Reigns is losing the US title tonight. Not too fussed about it though because that means winning the Universal title at Royal Rumble becomes about 75% likely. Even if he ain't a dual champion, it's still better than a US title match against Strowman or some shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Well, Steph is now emasculating women, gender equality lol
> 
> And Sasha looked so weak in that segment, I remember when AJ and Steph had a face off and it felt special, this wasn't


Yeah -- if they had to do that scene, then at least give Sasha Banks a nice comeback so that she holds her own. She looked awful there


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Club has a chance to re-establish themselves against Cesaro and Sheamus. I think they're all on the same page in terms of what they bring to the table, and they'll produce some hard-hitting matches.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Gets thrown off another HITC


And hopefully retires for good


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WúlverClub said:


> My god, no way the Club (Gallows) have had a no entrance.* What a joke, how were these guys not brought in as absolute ass-kickers.*


*

*

I agree. They should of came in with Styles at the RR last year and all 3 be heels from the beginning together, and not get split up until the draft. Gallows and Anderson should of beating every tag team and in dominating fashion, and be the ones to end the New Day's title run and be tag team champs now with a dominating run as champions. While also laying to waste AJ's opponents too and random wrestlers, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Not sure Cesaro should try to go toe-to-toe with Machine Gun in the talking dept. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Lord. I wish someone would slap the shit out of Steph.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anderson killing it on commentary :lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i don't even like taker, why am i doing this to myself


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Gets thrown off another HITC


No, he must Pedigree himself face first onto a million thumbtacks.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

#WeAreNotInJapan


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TD CLEMSON!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey its 2004 all over again, with commentary from the ramp! You can't see me, literally.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TOUCHDOWN Watson.

Bama 14-6 pending the extra point.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> The Club has a chance to re-establish themselves against Cesaro and Sheamus. I think they're all on the same page in terms of what they bring to the table, and they'll produce some hard-hitting matches.


Sadly a jobbers entrance says otherwise.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie is so mean but I guess that's just her being a heel.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Deshaun Watson showing some life.....but Bo Scarbrough is not to be fcked with.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro: *Speaks Japanese*

Corey Graves: "I completely agree with you, Cesaro."

:lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> Going to bed. Everything on tv tonight is just shit.


14 -0 is to really over still early in the game


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice shot of Luke Gallows' titty-fat removal scar going to break.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Wait, since when did commentary start taking place on the entrance ramp? That looks so dorky. They don't even have a good view of the match from there :lmao


I remember hearing Jim Ross say that announcers only go off the monitor if they have any idea what they're doing. Need to see what the audience is seeing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That was so brtual. She's already been in what, 4 segments?
> 
> Raw's job is to make Stephanie a star. You don't see this with Bryan and Shane.


Shane inserting himself into the SurvivorSeries match aside, yeah SD in general does a better job in not using authority figures to downplay the talent.

I don't see what Steph hopes to accomplish with that, obviously she is trying to play the heel Commissioner to get heat and get the faces over but it is just poorly done over all.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> The Club has a chance to re-establish themselves against Cesaro and Sheamus. I think they're all on the same page in terms of what they bring to the table, and they'll produce some hard-hitting matches.


The Club is better off reestablishing themselves by squashing jobber tag teams and cutting awesome promos. While this story with Cesaro and Sheamus can be good they will not win the feud which will make them still losers. They need to be seen like how they was in Japan, ass kicking bad assess.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Gotta say the way they did the opening segment makes me feel like Reigns is losing the US title tonight. Not too fussed about it though because that means winning the Universal title at Royal Rumble becomes about 75% likely. Even if he ain't a dual champion, it's still better than a US title match against Strowman or some shit.


It's the obvious plan. It gets the belt off of him, opens him up for the UC title, gets the UC title off of Owens, and gives Jericho and Owens a reason to feud(who is the REAL US champ instead of this "co-champs" shit).

I guess the only question becomes: who does Reigns face at WM for the title?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

What's Bischoff up to these days? Save.us.bisch


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They should take an executive decision to remove stephanie from tv for a good year or so, have someone else run raw for tv sake, like haitch or someone better but good god, I used to love her back back back in the day but now i can't bear to hear her fucking voice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How's RAW? Clemson just scored and is trailing 14-7 with about six minutes to go in the first half.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Ha cause you know I'm right


No, you're not right. In a great many ways. SD gets shit on plenty when it deserves it, which just doesn't happen to be as much as RAW because it doesn't perpetually suck nearly as badly from start to fucking finish.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Shane inserting himself into the SurvivorSeries match aside, yeah SD in general does a better job in not using authority figures to downplay the talent.
> 
> I don't see what Steph hopes to accomplish with that, obviously she is trying to play the heel Commissioner to get heat and get the faces over but it is just poorly done over all.


With Foley as RAW GM it makes no sense for her to be on RAW every week anyways. She should be making appearances only on ppvs and special RAW shows. Foley should be present every week but not shown every week neither. The authority figure on a show should only be seen once or twice, no more than 3 times during the entire program.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anderson is fantastic on commentary :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How do you people watch this crap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stupid move premise.. Who exactly is the "right hands" for a device that idiotic? "Controls every satellite around the world" No way that could go wrong, or piss off every government on the planet. No way what so ever!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He shooting on Japan???


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

"I have a hot Asian wife as well."


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> No, you're not right. In a great many ways. SD gets shit on plenty when it deserves it, which just doesn't happen to be as much as RAW because it doesn't perpetually suck nearly as badly from start to fucking finish.


Smackdown has more similarities to Raw than differences


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love Karl Anderson.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's been a while since we heard about hot Asian wife.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this fucked up promotion has killed the careers of gallows and anderson


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Meeki said:


> What's Bischoff up to these days? Save.us.bisch


No point in bringing Bischoff back just for a authority figure role. He was only good for that as the evil boss during the NWO era. No more NWO so no need for his return as a television character. Plus WWE needs a break from evil authority figures.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Anderson trying too hard here


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anderson missing Japan :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Anderson and Graves are trolling to perfection right now


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> this fucked up promotion has killed the careers of gallows and anderson


They are getting paid more here than in NJ I don't think they care


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown has more similarities to Raw than differences


Not really as SDL has better programming.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anderson is killing Cesaro out there. Corey Graves had to help Cesaro stand up for himself


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LOVE how Anderson keeps mentioning Japan :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Top-tier bromance


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Not really as SDL has better programming.


Yes really more than people think


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

A shit finish as always


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Anderson missing Japan :lol


I can't blame him, he was not booked to be a chump in NJPW.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anderson, Graves and Aries heeling it up on commentary together would massively improve this shitfest.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Meeki said:


> Anderson trying too hard here


Not really. He isn't even trying and he's shitting all over Cesaro.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Theory: wrestlers keep testing positive for adderall because they all legit have fucking adhd.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> How's RAW? Clemson just scored and is trailing 14-7 with about six minutes to go in the first half.


They're trying to make it not a squash, but it's not looking good. 

Big stop here -- let's see if they can put another drive together before the half. 

And yeah, in case you couldn't tell, I'm a







guy all the way. 


RAW is shit, only the few seconds of it I've seen look even worse than usual.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> How's RAW?


Steph is emasculating everyone in her sight including females in brutal unnecessary fashion
And other shit that doesn't matter


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> It doesn't matter what they do on SD, this show is shit. Shut up.


Not sure what that guys' deal is. Seems nice enough but for whatever reason he feels it's important to make RAW feel equal or superior to SDL, regardless of how bad RAW happens to be in a particular week. Him criticizing that segment was the first time I've seen him say anything negative about RAW, to be honest.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Taker appearance next. So will Takers slow entrance cost Foley a bad review. Stephanie did say a hour and Takers entrances can last longer than that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Gets thrown off another HITC


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So Foley is just walking backstage asking if anybody saw Taker?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

foley reminds me so much of yuri boyka tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Taker's appearance on Raw makes zero sense...

What's worse is Taker gave the impression he would be working more SD's, instead he disappeared for months and is back for WM season after he said he wouldn't let WM define him fpalm


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Foley looks ill as fuck now. He looked alright earlier


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

foley is the worst imo


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Taker time


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

bonkertons said:


> Not sure what that guys' deal is. Seems nice enough but for whatever reason he feels it's important to make RAW feel equal or superior to SDL, regardless of how bad RAW happens to be in a particular week. Him criticizing that segment was the first time I've seen him say anything negative about RAW, to be honest.


I don't understand why I can't like both shows equal?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> How's RAW? Clemson just scored and is trailing 14-7 with about six minutes to go in the first half.


RAW...meh.

Thanks for the update on the game!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I do like Foley's haircut though.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> How's RAW? Clemson just scored and is trailing 14-7 with about six minutes to go in the first half.


Forgettable. Takers about to come out now though hopefully.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I do like Foley's haircut though.


Well it sure is better than whatever it is that he had last week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> No, he must Pedigree himself face first onto a million thumbtacks.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That was so brtual. She's already been in what, 4 segments?
> 
> Raw's job is to make Stephanie a star. You don't see this with Bryan and Shane.


I remember last week when Bryan came out for the Styles/Cena segment and some of the Raw fanboys started chirping about how Bryan was doing what Stephanie and Foley do and then Bryan introduced them and left immediately. Didn't hear a peep from them about that after.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ace said:


> *Taker's appearance on Raw makes zero sense...
> 
> *What's worse is Taker gave the impression he would be working more SD's, instead he disappeared for months and is back for WM season after he said he wouldn't let WM define him fpalm


It doesn't but they do have a chance to make a reason for it with this coming segment. Taker will more likely be involved in the RR and afterwards receive a title shot.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Smackdown commercial :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alabama runs it on 3rd and 8 and Clemson stops it.

1:12 til halftime.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So Foley shoots down the idea of "tweeting" and "texting" Taker, but insists on asking those in the back if they've seen him wandering around backstage? fpalm 

This show just. fucking. sucks.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown has more similarities to Raw than differences


Except for SD doesn't totally suck and the whole two hours of it is actually watchable. Other than that, yeah they're exactly the same.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Reigns so needs to drop that title tonight. He has done nothing for it and its done nothing for him.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

why is corbin getting all these big matches?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How does the Van Daminator not count as a chair shot to the head


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Except for SD doesn't totally suck and the whole two hours of it is actually watchable. Other than that, yeah they're exactly the same.


Sure Jan


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this the same brunette female interviewer that's on Smackdown? They look the same.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

"What" chants in 2017. Eat shit, tonights Raw audience.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Whenever I'm in the ring with KO and Jericho, I spear their guts out" 

At least he's being honest :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:austin WHAT?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> *So Foley shoots down the idea of "tweeting" and "texting" Taker, but insists on asking those in the back if they've seen him wandering around backstage? fpalm
> 
> *This show just. fucking. sucks.


Because Foley already explained that Taker is not someone you can call or text. Its been mentioned by Kane before that way too. Taker is a supernatural force, a demon. A being like that will not carry a cell phone. Makes sense that someone could see him appear backstage and Foley would ask.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ this is beyond shit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

eh figuratively actually mick.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> why is corbin getting all these big matches?



I don't get it. He's should be jobbing tbh.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

The sad cheap pop, lol amazing


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Why does Mick want to call out Taker?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Foley begging for Undertaker to show to save his job? fpalm


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

LOL FOLEY STILL GETTING CHEAP POPS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie again...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'M SO SICK OF STEPHANIE SHE WAS ON THE WHOLE FUCKING SHOW

FUCK OFF


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG!

Steph with the trollery of 2017!!!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hahahaha that troll


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Is this the same brunette female interviewer that's on Smackdown? They look the same.


No I think the one on SD's name is Dasha.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> I don't understand why I can't like both shows equal?


It's just fishy, man. You always have the same line: "there are more similarities than people think" without really ever going into anything detailed. You seem to be the only one praising RAW when it's getting shat on and the only one criticizing SDL when it's getting praised.

It wouldn't appear so obvious if you changed it up a bit, but it's always "praise RAW, shit on SDL, praise RAW, shit on SDL", rinse and repeat.

Based on what you say I have a hard time believing you like both shows equally.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I fucking cringe everytime a heard Stephs theme song.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why would you do that Stephanie?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> why is corbin getting all these big matches?


Because they want to push him and see if he can become a star. Corbin should be in more high profile fights and get a chance to be one of SDL's top guys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck this fucking cunt, just :gtfo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

FFS.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn, when the lights went out with no gong I tought Super Dragon was debuting


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Undertaker appearing to save Foley's job.

WWE in 2017 fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph AGAIN. I can't. I can't can't can't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The crowds reaction wouldn't have anything to do with the fact your show is shit, nope, not at all!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Taker appearing or Foley firing?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

"This crowd's reaction is a result of your inability to produce good material" - is a more accurate statement tbh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gong soon..

3 minutes left.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

steph he still has 3 mins you cunty mcflaps


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Here come the dig jokes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

GONG!!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

bonkertons said:


> It's just fishy, man. You always have the same line: "there are more similarities than people think" without really ever going into anything detailed. You seem to be the only one praising RAW when it's getting shat on and the only one criticizing SDL when it's getting praised.
> 
> It wouldn't appear so obvious if you changed it up a bit, but it's always "praise RAW, shit on SDL, praise RAW, shit on SDL", rinse and repeat.
> 
> Based on what you say I have a hard time believing you like both shows equally.


If you are in the SD live feed thread you would see I praise smackdown a lot. Esp AJ


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Taker!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's almost like Cameron Diaz's character from Any Given Sunday shouldn't be the centerpiece of a wrestling show.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I hope it's DDP


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

YASSS


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There it is.

SD is my home :lmao

It's a joke he's going to main event WM and win the title.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please let Stephanie emasculate Taker. :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Undertaker!!:mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

That trolling by Stephanie :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cut the ring mic. you can hear those bozos talking.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I kind of wish this was not happening. I want undertaker to be exclusively on Smackdown.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully Steph gets tombstoned.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Undertaker is one of the greatest of all time!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sucks we couldn't see segments with Taker/Rock, Taker/Y2J, Taker/Sting, Taker/Angle in the 2010's.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anail nathrak, Dorthnei diednei


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Taker: Sorry I'm a bit late, I got caught in traffic!

Haha :lmao Steph looks pleased, god only knows why lol.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Didn't Steph say he has an hour to get Taker in the room? What if Foley loses his job due to Taker's slow entrance?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Makes No Sense! :clap Makes No Sense! :clap Makes No Sense! :clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Taker about to choke(slam) a b!tch!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Please Chokeslam the ******.... I mean Stephanie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Standing in the middle of the ring watching that entrance must be quite the experience...it is like going through a fucking ritual.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Is Foley tearing up ?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Please let Stephanie emasculate Taker. :lol


If it sets her up to be tomb stoned or choke slammed that be awesome.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No disrespect to the undertaker but how anyone gets excited for him would be beyond me. Just let it go man. This product is shit why even want to still be doing it ($$$ I guess)


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

THE MAN! THE MYTH! THE LEEEEEGGGGEEEEEEENNNNDDDDDD!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

NOSTALGIA! He always gets a pop, then silence till he appears and the fire rises!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

YESSSSSS HERE HE COMES.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who takes longer in getting to the ring: Taker, Balor or Naito?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please brock come out and murder every single fucking one of them *cue pulp fiction intro


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tombstone them both Taker


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Okay the fact that they literally treat Taker like a deity is creepy as fuck.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Didn't Steph say he has an hour to get Taker in the room? What if Foley loses his job due to Taker's slow entrance?


I said this earlier, lol. >


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God how I wish he was on Smackdown.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe they're booking a 2nd HIAC between these two at Mania where they climb the cage at the beginning, Taker falls off through the table and his career ends and that's the match.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

taker looks like he'd rather be anywhere else


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Who takes longer in getting to the ring: Taker, Balor or Naito?


 Don't give a shit what people say, Naito's entrance is miles better.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Okay the fact that they literally treat Taker like a deity is creepy as fuck.


His character is that of a supernatural demon so it makes sense.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Generic promo that ends in


REEEEEEESSSSSSSSST IIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN PEEEEEEAAAACEEEEEEEE

Incoming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vintage Undertaker hair.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Dem Taker titties though


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I want Taker to cut a joke


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Undertaker here to perform last rights.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i would seriously 69 steph in a tombstone position

YASSS TAKER


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Of course that twat is still standing in the ring. Go the fuck away you whore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Taker wearing a wig? One side is wet/slick and the other frizzy/dry?!?!

Y'ALL SEE DAT SHIET?!


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

See for all that Taker is a total legend and all that. He is a really shit promo.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

sorry if I'm out of the loop but is that takers real hair?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm back :lmao

This geezer..

Taker in the Rumble, of course they cut to Braun :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Random bit of info: I saw a local as earlier that the go home show to Wrestlemania is going to be here in Richmond this year! I'm going to try and get tickets, so excited!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

And there you have it, RAW saved by Taker.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Undertaker is back! From the retirement home!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And his first words are, "I'm Back!" :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun watching Taker? Hmmm....


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

the_hound said:


> i would seriously 69 steph in a tombstone posistion


You would also tombstone Kevin Dunn in a tombstone position.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Taker is in the rumble, its official.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Maybe they're booking a 2nd HIAC between these two at Mania where they climb the cage at the beginning, Taker falls off through the table and his career ends and that's the match.


LOL


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck that Stroman tease


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way they showed Braun as Taker made the Rumble announcement leads to me believe that they are doing Braun/Taker at Mania.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I thought Undertaker was a Smackdown superstar


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Welp.. he's winning the rumble.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That "no-one" to Steph OMG. Loved it.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

YES TAKER IN THE RUMBLE.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm Dave Meltzer.

*Watches Raw and sees that they showed Braun Strowman during Taker's promo*

"BREAKING NEWS: UNDERTAKER VS BRAUN STROWMAN COULD POSSIBLY BE THE PLAN FOR WRESTLEMANIA."


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So there it is, SD is my home but I will show up on Raw whenever they need a ratings bump.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWE is sooo "odd" that 50 year old men are the most over acts on a show.

Undertaker throwing the WWE logo as per usual, love it.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This is awful


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker winning the rumble to set up cena-taker


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Steph is just choking to slap and emasculate Taker.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Strowman's gonna get Taker next year.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

"Nobody controls the Undertaker"

Was put into a match by Vince last year at Mania with no reason behind it....sooooo?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Steph aint gonna try Undertaker like she tries everyone else.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Undertaker is back! From the retirement home!


Better than anything that this new generation has produced!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that is right. The streak did end in NO.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tombstone her, Taker!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> The way they showed Braun as Taker made the Rumble announcement leads to me believe that they are doing Braun/Taker at Mania.


Braun/Taker would be quite a disaster of a match...hopefully not.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Braun watching Taker? Hmmm....


I want a Braun/Taker program for WM. Set it up at the RR with Taker eliminating Braun and Braun coming back to cause Taker to be eliminated, and the two brawl all the way to the back. Braun could interrupt Taker here and they brawl to close the segment,


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Random bit of info: I saw a local as earlier that the go home show to Wrestlemania is going to be here in Richmond this year! I'm going to try and get tickets, so excited!


Shit. I hope that's Spring Break week so I can make the ride up there!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The End Of Wrestlemania 33










Leaving the hat and the belt in the ring to end mania


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Undertaker is number 30 right???


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BROCCCCCCCCCCCCK


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

He's lost it completely. Past it Taker.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> *5 minute entrance*
> 
> I'm entering the Royal Rumble. The other 29 competitors will... Rest... in ... Peace. :taker
> 
> ...


nailed it. :ha :maury


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol ffs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Retire already old man.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That evil laugh at the end :lmao


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

What was the stupid sound Taker made after "peace". LOLOL!


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Taker having a mini spasm there :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Taker vs Braun is not happening. Lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Taker sounded like he was pushing out a big fart after the Peace.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What was that gnarl by taker when he said "peace" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

What the fuck was that at the end of that promo hahahahaha?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sound he made at the end of "RIP" :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMAO!

Taker just vomited in his mouth.... lmfao! INSTANT YOUTUBE WORTHY!!! GIF WORHTY TOO!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell was that Taker?? :lmao

"They WILL.....Rest....in....Peace-cisuuuuum!!!"


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Braun/Taker would be quite a disaster of a match...hopefully not.


Not if they make it a specialty match, like a no holds barred. That is how a Braun/Taker match should be, a brawl fest.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Rest. In. Peace. Nommmm." :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"29 holes for 29 souls."

Vintage Undertaker.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> I'm Dave Meltzer.
> 
> *Watches Raw and sees that they showed Braun Strowman during Taker's promo*
> 
> "BREAKING NEWS: UNDERTAKER VS BRAUN STROWMAN COULD POSSIBLY BE THE PLAN FOR WRESTLEMANIA."


"AND IF IT ISN'T IT MEANS PLANS HAVE CHANGED'


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Uptown King said:


> His character is that of a supernatural demon so it makes sense.


Zombie, wizard, ninja, biker, murderer, cult leader........


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

....PEACERUMMMRMRMRM!!! 

remix pls


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

He couldn't have done that promo on SD?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So then cutting to Braun while taker was talking probably means he's facing Braun?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought Braun was his pick to win the Rumble? Now it's the Undertaker?


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> "29 holes for 29 souls."
> 
> Vintage Undertaker.


29 holes for me to stick you know what in


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

"My character....allows the writers....to do whatever the fuck they want...because The Undertaker..."


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

This segment alone is better than the entire SD show tomorrow.

I had chills the entire time Undertaker was in the ring!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

29 holes for 29 souls!


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Imagine Goldberg, Lesnar and Taker standing in the last four in the Rumble.

"New era" :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Not if they make it a specialty match, like a no holds barred. That is how a Braun/Taker match should be, a brawl fest.


Nah man...Taker is way past it at this point and Braun is too limited and green...the match just wouldn't be any good.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Any one noticed how they only showed Mick from the left side?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So then cutting to Braun while taker was talking probably means he's facing Braun?


No it means Undertaker is in the rumble and is standing in Brauns way to win it.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> nailed it. :ha :maury


you missed the awkward burp after peace though:shane2


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Surprised they didn't have him interact with anyone. Just the obvious declaration and he's out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

razzathereaver said:


> That evil laugh at the end :lmao


You know he's pissed at himself, considering how much of a perfectionist he is. Michelle McCool Deadman needs to put her foot down...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"Rest in peaceONKG-ONG-NONG


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And with that I bid you all a good night.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Shit. I hope that's Spring Break week so I can make the ride up there!


It'll be fun! Maybe I can actually see Cena live this time (oddly enough I've been to 4 main roster shows in person and Cena was not at any of them). It's March 28th and obviously a SD.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp. Taker is in the Rumble folks. Like that wasn't already known.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's your 2017 Royal Rumble winner. 

"The New Era" commences. :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He couldn't have done that promo on SD?


No, they have two hours, it would have taken up one quarter of the show. I see the logic having it here but i get ya.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LMFAO they're seriously planning on doing Roman vs Taker?.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The UK belt does look pretty fucking nice


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

While SD has the EC match which casts some doubt to a SD wrestler winning the Rumble (I suppose Balor as the surprise would be the favorite assuming G-berg and Brock do the double elimination spot)Don't be shocked to see a Rocky Marciano scenerio here people. Taker retiring as the WWE champ going over Cena. 

As amazing as Undertaker's durability has been: one of these years has to be the last with all his wear.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> "Rest. In. Peace. Nommmm." :lmao :lmao :lmao


I guess he was doing a Triple H impression.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Nah man...Taker is way past it at this point and Braun is too limited and green...the match just wouldn't be any good.


That is why I would have it be something like a no holds barred match, to cover up Taker's age and Braun's inexpierence in the ring. People would love and back and forth brawl in and out of the ring, add blood in and make it even better.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If Braun faces taker then what does Cena do?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Taker had enough of 'What', trying to feed the crowd their next chant.

All together now.. 'Mmmmhmmhmmmm.'


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Brock gonna cost Reigns the US title


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

What the fuck was the noise at the end though?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Imagine Goldberg, Lesnar and Taker standing in the last four in the Rumble.
> 
> "New era" :lol


You'd have a really OVER AS FUCK final four. :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> If Braun faces taker then what does Cena do?


Ambrose


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

BrotherNero said:


> LMFAO they're seriously planning on doing Roman vs Taker?.


wouldn't taker be forced to challenge either cena or aj if he wins the rumble? i thought the winner has to challenge the champion of his own brand


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

taker to win the rumble, cena wins the title from styles. taker vs cena at wm33, aj jobs to apollo crews in a meaningless match on the preshow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Taker actually wins, which I doubt, he'll be the only one allowed to pick which champion he wants to fight. The others would have to face their brand champion. Still think it will be Taker/Braun though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I guess he was doing a Triple H impression.


Sooner than later... they all Bow Down to the King.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't want to see Undertaker vs. Strowman at Mania. Strowman has potential but he's still green. Taker is too old to carry him to a good match. It could be such a disaster that it kills all momentum for Braun...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alicia Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhxxxxx!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BrotherNero said:


> LMFAO they're seriously planning on doing Roman vs Taker?.


No, Cena pretty much confirmed to be winning at the RR ... That is assuming of course the undertaker wins the rumble. which I reckon is likely, Braun's the dark horse winner. in the rumble they'll set up Braun vs roman, HHH vs rollins, goldberg vs lesnar and taker vs Cena in some capacity. 

my opinion of course.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Meeki said:


> Brock gonna cost Reigns the US title


That would make ZERO sense. But it is the WWE we're talking about.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

So much Cathy Kelley tonight. Raw isn't all bad.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

it seemed like the undertaker burped and tried to cover it up with random noise at the end of his RIP shtick.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RubberbandGoat said:


> If Braun faces taker then what does Cena do?


Corbin vs Cena , If Taker pick Romain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How did Goldberg interrupt the show when he was the guest Owens? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So say they have went away from Cena/Taker and have Taker/Braun or Taker/Reigns... whichever. 

That can leave Cena/Ambrose for Mania, which can ultimately leave AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe at Wrestle-fucking-Mania! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Noam Dar and Cedric Alexander have to have a "Love Her or Leave Her" match at some point. Actual stipulation isn't important.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns has already been champion for 100 days?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Pongo said:


> wouldn't taker be forced to challenge either cena or aj if he wins the rumble? i thought the winner has to challenge the champion of his own brand


He just said that he does whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

BalorGOAT said:


> This segment alone is better than the entire SD show tomorrow.
> 
> I had chills the entire time Undertaker was in the ring!


Really? Chills? Wish I still felt that way about Taker. I get hyped when I know he's gonna compete, but I haven't given a fuck about his appearances for a while now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

People Braun vs Taker won't happen. It was just to show Taker is in Brauns way of winning the rumble


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Stoked to hopefully have an Undertaker Vs Goldberg face off. 

This Rumble bout to so good.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still laughing at 'Taker's growl at the end of his promo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ugh women's shit..


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I watch RAW for Bayley not even going to lie.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley yay!!! :bayley


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> So much Cathy Kelley tonight. Raw isn't all bad.


She's so beautiful.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> You'd have a really OVER AS FUCK final four. :draper2


Yes, and that would be a clear message of them saying to their current roster how much they fucking sucks.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho best wrestler with biblical city as his name.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good to see they're selling their injuries from earlier.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If Taker actually wins, which I doubt, he'll be the only one allowed to pick which champion he wants to fight. The others would have to face their brand champion. Still think it will be Taker/Braun though.


I'm hoping Taker wins the Rumble, Cena wins the title from AJ Styles and you'll have Cena/Taker for the WWE Championship at WM.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

THE LEGIT BO$$!!!! :smile2:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BalorGOAT said:


> This segment alone is better than the entire SD show tomorrow.
> 
> I had chills the entire time Undertaker was in the ring!


:HA :HA :HA


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Goddamn that's a LOT of women.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

SAME OLD SHIT


Except Taker, he can be old.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Botch counter: 0

Let's get this train wreck started


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nia needs a much better theme. She's suppose to be a monster. What kind of kidz bop pop shit is that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is amazing, looks and carries herself like a star.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they have Taker go after Roman for the title at Wrestlemania then wwe better be prepared for the backlash.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I just realized. Charlotte looks shockingly like Benedict Cumberbatch's character in Zoolander 2.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Bayley is perfect. :homer
Charlotte is so THICC. :yum:
I want Nia Jaxx to bully me. :mark:

And I guess Sasha Banks is okay too.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte! :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> So much Cathy Kelley tonight. Raw isn't all bad.


That's not Cathy, that's Charly Caruso  I like her a lot though, lol Chris Jericho calling her Chaz :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Jericho best wrestler with biblical city as his name.


I'm more of a Ronnie Jerusalem guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte got THICC


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> If Taker actually wins, which I doubt, he'll be the only one allowed to pick which champion he wants to fight. The others would have to face their brand champion. Still think it will be Taker/Braun though.


Undertaker is winning the rumble, Dirty sheet rumors that Vince McMhaon want the current young guys in the main event well Taker wins pick Reigns , leaving Corbin to fued with Cena

*RAW*
Reigns vs Undertaker
*
Smackdown*
Corbin vs Cena

^^ at mania vets vs current


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sasha selling that leg injury really well right now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That's not Cathy, that's Charly Caruso  I like her a lot though, lol Chris Jericho calling her Chaz :lol


Caruso is just :banderas


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

BrotherNero said:


> He just said that he does whatever the fuck he wants.


i thought he was vince's bitch though... nah i give up on trying to find any consistency


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm hoping Taker wins the Rumble, Cena wins the title from AJ Styles and you'll have Cena/Taker for the WWE Championship at WM.


That match doesn't need the WWE title even though it would sell crazy tickets with the WWE title on the line.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I see Nia has joined the Hair Weave For Women club now.

Oh and what happened to no more Sasha and Charlotte interaction. You know the End of the Line for them?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!










:bow


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I want Nia Jaxx to bully me.



What the fuck is this?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Charlotte's ring shorts are in maximum wedgie mode tonight 



Meeki said:


> What the fuck is this?


You know. I just want Nia Jaxx to throw me around a bit, maybe hit me with her finishing move a couple times. The usual stuff.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I am sick of goddamn commercials. All everybody does is break for motherfucking commercials all at the same fucking time. Just kill me now.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> *RAW*
> Reigns vs Undertaker
> *
> Smackdown*
> ...


Sounds like some wretched shit. No way Vince is this dumb.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So this is pretty much the entire Raw womens division in the ring right now aint it?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Charlotte's ring shorts are in maximum wedgie mode tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon she would kill you tbh


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is the second half of this game ever gonna fucking start?!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

If they actually do Taker vs Reigns Taker better win or people will jump the damn Guardrail, specially if Taker puts his career on the line which I see them doing even if he wins the Rumble(because fuck logic)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Meeki said:


> I reckon she would kill you tbh


And he would die happy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Sounds like some wretched shit. No way Vince is this dumb.


I think you're giving Vince way too much credit. :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Worst finisher in wrestling is the Nia Jax legdrop.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Much needed loss for Bayley.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dora just got squashed :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Now to the Main Event, here comes some big fuckery


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God this show is awful. Thank god I haven't been watching from the beginning. Who LIKES THIS GARBAGE


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Not Noam Dar


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cruiserweights! The football game is back just in time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alicia Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhckssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And the CW division just continues to get stupider..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ALICIA FOX YOU THOT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That theme doesn't match match Nia at all.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Thats next level cringe... fuken 5 in the morning and im still here xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shades of Stacy Kiebler era Women's booking


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

YASSS on yersel Noam.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Clemson fumbled. Bama is in the red zone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Noam fucking Dar is outstanding.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day now? Why? Jesus Christ....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh you wee fucking creep Dar lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Man it is a lot to ask to get me hyped about a New Day promo at 10:30.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

new day sucks


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Its a new day yes it is!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day giving out Booty-kakes to the crowd.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

https://twitter.com/sportsvcd72/status/818661993464864770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818661993464864770


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Natecore said:


> Sounds like some wretched shit. No way Vince is this dumb.


What? What's the problem with that you have the current guys in big matches?

Reigns (c) vs Undertaker
Taker beating him doesn't = Reigns buried

Corbin vs Cena(c)
Corbin beat Cena at Mania , Cena can go make more money still Summerslam

Rollins vs Triple H
Rollings beating HHH is a good luck

Ambrose vs Shane McMahon
Ambrose beating Shane in a wild match 

Omega vs Styles
Omega beating Styles is a good luck

Owens vs Jericho
Owens gets the best of Jericho with he's heel ways


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky Noam

And WTF was that booking of Bayley losing? Couldn't Sasha had been pinned? She is fucking "injured", it wouldn't have hurt her


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Leakest Wink! :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

People actually going for the Booty O's LOL


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Worst finisher in wrestling is the Nia Jax legdrop.


Right on par with Hogan's. :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PAAAAAAAAIGE!!!!* :batista3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> What? What's the problem with that you have the current guys in big matches?
> 
> Reigns (c) vs Undertaker
> Taker beating him doesn't = Reigns buried
> ...


My friend... Kenny Omega isn't coming to WWE.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm done with Monday Nght Raw for tonight.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Right on par with Hogan's. :draper2


Hogan got some hops on it though, Nia gets about as much height as Yokozuna. She's not THAT big.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> My friend... Kenny Omega isn't coming to WWE.


i would say never say never, but i think he has pretty much ruled it out himself just today or yesterday wasnt it. shame. that match would be cool.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noam Dar scrubs up nicely, I'd let him talk to me in that Scottish accent anyday 

LOL at him not caring that Alicia insulted him :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> What? What's the problem with that you have the current guys in big matches?
> 
> Reigns (c) vs Undertaker
> Taker beating him doesn't = Reigns buried
> ...


You're crazy if you think Kenny Omega is signing with WWE, dude has been turning them down for a long time now, he has no interest in signing with them, dude is a mega star right now in NJPW and has just gotten into the main event scene. I seriously doubt he's gonna leave NJPW right when when he's surely set to win the IWGP title very soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Reigns (c) vs Undertaker
> Taker beating him doesn't = Reigns buried


Yes it would mean that and there is no way they will have Taker go over if they actually setup Reigns vs Taker at Mania since it would go against the very purpose of setting up that match in the first place.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is this on at 1035?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Worst finisher in wrestling is the Nia Jax legdrop.


DON'T BE TALKING ABOUT THE LEG DROP, BROTHER :hogan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Worst finisher in wrestling is the Nia Jax legdrop.


I don't think its crazy bad, i think she needs to be told to stop going for a conventional pin after it but rather to just sit there with her leg over their shoulders for the pin. the whole point of the move is to emphasise her size.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuck this shit. You just know Vince is thinking 'Just throw all the black guys together' Mark Henry will be joining next.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Meeki said:


> I reckon she would kill you tbh





The Cleaner said:


> And he would die happy.


My tombstone would read "He died a happy man." 

Also, Alicia Foxx being romantically aggressive  :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Tight-draws" O'Neil
Damn, Titus been employed by the WWE from at least 2010!!!?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Holy hell.........


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> i would say never say never, but i think he has pretty much ruled it out himself just today or yesterday wasnt it. shame. that match would be cool.


If I was Kenny and I caught a glimpse of tonight's RAW, I'd be running like a motherfucker back to Tokyo.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess this is a pledging/hazing storyline that they're going with here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> why is this on at 1035?


Because the ME will be overbooked horseshit.. Are you expecting a real match with psychology and Reigns looking weak?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Does this feud mean New Day are moving into the singles division?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow the early make it a win Titus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus looks exactly the same 7 years ago.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This Again?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Everyone in the ring.....:Out


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Titus!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Leave Titus alone :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh...enough of this already...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm This segment needs to end


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

New Day are heels now?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God this is straight fucking TRASH. National title game GOODBYE RAW


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Abisial said:


> Does this feud mean New Day are moving into the singles division?


They could keep them together as they should. This would give Xavier a partner for the tag teams, place kofi in the miscard, and let Big E take the Main Event tier


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so bad


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bring back HBK and Rusev ....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They fucking screwed the meaning of booty juice up :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> New Day are heels now?


No. Titus is a heel.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Booty Juice sound disgusting quite frankly.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Poor Titus!!!


Poor us. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So that keg is filled with diarrhea?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Reality show era NXT throwback


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh so your faces are a bunch of fucking bullies? nice.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is not a banner night for the creative/Vince that's for sure.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's been 7 years?!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Turned on Raw

Saw Titus

Turned off Raw


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this shit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818661993464864770


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So I thought that the HBK segment was gonna be the worst of the year. Well this might beat it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

We now have overbooked keg running for segments..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This segment is an abomination please end this.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Even Cory sounds bored as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus STILL in the doghouse for touching Vince :HA


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

They are destroying my boys =(


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man when you go from watching stuff like Kenny Omega vs Okada, to then turning it to Raw and seeing Titus O'Neil and New Day in a segment about a keg.....


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Vince has clearly not forgotten about that shove.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

TND is literally bullying Titus O'neil :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Tight Draws Titus O' Neil :lmao


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

New Day is *still* very entertraining


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So are they going to make the rest of the show so bad that the Reigns/Rollins shit is good in comparison?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What the WWE Universe wants is for you to end this segment Kofi.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who is going to get kicked out when Titus joins? I'm thinking Big E, so that he can get a face run.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol the difference between this show and tomorrow. Which will have Baron Corbin Vs Cena and AA Vs The Wyatt Family.

I'm a gluten for punishment so I'll finish it, like always


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I thought if I tune in shortly before the show is over I'd at least get to see a nice main event.

Instead I got Kofi vs Titus


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Abisial said:


> No. Titus is a heel.


Yeah, it was mostly a joke. New Day are essentially bullying the guy for no reason, yet we're supposed to cheer the bullies and root for the guy getting picked on to get his ass kicked.

All because that bastard had the gall to want to be a part of their group. What a jerk!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

jesus i'm struggling to find any word to describe how bad this show is, it's like watching a dying animal, you just want someone to put it out of his misery


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Man when you go from watching stuff like Kenny Omega vs Okada, to then turning it to Raw and seeing Titus O'Neil and New Day in a segment about a keg.....


And there's actually many that think Omega is going to come on over. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

What's wrong with Titus?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Poor us. fpalm


Yeah I guess so lol!!! :chlol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> So I thought that the HBK segment was gonna be the worst of the year. Well this might beat it.


Well you don't have a lot to choose from, seeing as this is the second RAW of the year lol. But I agree that those 2 segments were bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> So are they going to make the rest of the show so bad that the Reigns/Rollins shit is good in comparison?


Every. Monday. Night.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> And there's actually many that think Omega is going to come on over. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Trust me I want Omega to stay in NJ for now but never underestimate the power of Vince's check book.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> And there's actually many that think Omega is going to come on over. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Omega is actually a big New Day fan, so I don't think they'd be the stopping point.

Stephanie McMahon, the horrible writing, matches, and booking will probably do it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> You're crazy if you think Kenny Omega is signing with WWE, dude has been turning them down for a long time now, he has no interest in signing with them, dude is a mega star right now in NJPW and has just gotten into the main event scene. I seriously doubt he's gonna leave NJPW right when when he's surely set to win the IWGP title very soon.





AngryConsumer said:


> My friend... Kenny Omega isn't coming to WWE.


Ok then can all be current guys vs vets

Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles
Goldberg vs Lesnar

for the vets vs vets part of the event


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm struck by how many kids are watching this and how this demonstration will resonate with them. Group of charismatic popular douche bags decide to pick on the guy who wants to be their friend or just wants to fit in, then when guy retaliates to their douchery, they ask the class 'who wants to see me beat up Titus' YAAAAYYYY!! Isn't this fun! 

no, your good guys need to be good guys.

I'm bored by it, but the kids will be eating it up cause they love the new day.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck that WM logo is fugly.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I might have to go to Wrestlemania 34 since New Orleans isn't that far away.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Man when you go from watching stuff like Kenny Omega vs Okada, to then turning it to Raw and seeing Titus O'Neil and New Day in a segment about a keg.....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Yeah, it was mostly a joke. New Day are essentially bullying the guy for no reason, yet we're supposed to cheer the bullies and root for the guy getting picked on to get his ass kicked.
> 
> All because that bastard had the gall to want to be a part of their group. What a jerk!


The Rock was a bully, Edge was a bully in 2002, Eddie Guerrero cheated as a face. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This STILL going on :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I guess next week we will get another segment but with Titus facing Big E...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is so disrespectful to other cities by having Mania in the same city 4 years later.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol At this match still on... The ME is going to be glorious


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel like this would be better placed on Heat


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Well you don't have a lot to choose from, seeing as this is the second RAW of the year lol. But I agree that those 2 segments were bad.


Well I was gonna say for the whole year, but then I guess I remember that there are 50 Raws left. So there's time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AngryConsumer said:


> And there's actually many that think Omega is going to come on over. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah its fucking laughable that anyone in their right mind thinks Kenny would actually wanna get on this shit show. I saw him and the young bucks in a Q & A the other day and someone asked Kenny about the Old Day segment from Raw and he acted like he was about to vomit at the thought of it. So yeah i think its safe to assume Omega knows better than to sign with wwe.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This stuff is so bad sometimes that I just laugh at it instead. Is that weird?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

not the finest effort


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Headliner said:


> WWE is so disrespectful to other cities by having Mania in the same city 4 years later.


Money speaks louder than respect.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Has the Raw champion even had much air time? I missed the first 15 minutes so don't know.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wrestlemania 34 in New Orleans? You have a few guys in that can retire there Lesnar? Styles? Kane? Big Show?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Everyone really should consider going to wm34 in New Orleans. Best wm location ever


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He will not be in the new day' translates as 'you can't come into our tree house, no titus's allowed'


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

By the time all the intros are done the ME is going to be 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So next week he loses to Big E.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why does this man stay with this company? Does he have no self respect? Is there really no other options for him?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

He's gonna lose to E next week isn't he. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its fucking laughable that anyone in their right mind thinks Kenny would actually wanna get on this shit show. I saw him and the young bucks in a Q & A the other day and someone asked Kenny about the Old Day segment from Raw and he acted like he was about to vomit at the thought of it. So yeah i think its safe to assume Omega knows better than to sign with wwe.


I think I saw a article and he said he doesn't want to come to the WWE. Do you have any matches that you would recommend with him in it? Is he a good wrestler?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Money speaks louder than respect.


It's not like other cities couldn't have competed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Well I was gonna say for the whole year, but then I guess I remember that there are 50 Raws left. So there's time.


It's the WWE. I'm sure Vince will think of other segments that will be worst, later in the year. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man people really don't understand how money works don't they? If Vince wants Omega he will get Omega


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So I guess next week we will get another segment but with Titus facing Big E...


WOW, how did you know? Are you some kind of wizard?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Commercial break, intro...yup, either the ME will be like 20 seconds long or we'll have at least 5 minutes of overtime.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This stuff is so bad sometimes that I just laugh at it instead. Is that weird?


I'd say it's a testament to your uncanny ability to maintain your sanity through this bullshit despite the fact that you continue to subject yourself to it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> By the time all the intros are done the ME is going to be 5 minutes. :lol


With the same two guys standing tall for the umpteenth time in a row. :reigns2 :rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> WOW, how did you know? Are you some kind of wizard?


I actually am as a matter of fact


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think I saw a article and he said he doesn't want to come to the WWE. Do you have any matches that you would recommend with him in it? Is he a good wrestler?


You can see his latest match @ WK11 vs Okada. Pure bliss. Both guys are amazing!

Omega vs Kota Ibushi from DDT's anniversary in 2012 (I think) is also great.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Right on par with Hogan's. :draper2


Disagreed. Hogan knew how to get some height on the jump.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BORK next week


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock next week!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL Broid back next week to keep this shit show afloat.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol They have they shark cage out there like it's as intimating as HIAC hanging over the ring during the AE..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Tony Nese aka broke-ass Neville should retire.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

THE BEAST NEXT WEEK!:mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit it's quiet in that arena right now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Brollins said:


> You can see his latest match @ WK11 vs Okada. Pure bliss. Both guys are amazing!
> 
> Omega vs Kota Ibushi from DDT's anniversary in 2012 (I think) is also great.


Thanks for the recommendations! I will have to see if I can find those matches on the internet. Anyway I hope you have a goodnight! :grin2:


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> "Tight-draws" O'Neil
> Damn, Titus been employed by the WWE from at least 2010!!!?


NXT the bad old days

Coming soon to DVD never


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ace said:


> LOL Broid back next week to keep this shit show afloat.


I think more like "Brock stands menacingly and flexes a little while Heyman makes the case for Brock dominating the whole Rumble" next week. Hope Im wrong and there is some physicality of some sort of course.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TD CLEMSON.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> :lol They have they shark cage out there like it's as intimating as HIAC hanging over the ring during the AE..


To Jericho it is lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like this match will barely get 10 minutes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TOUCHDOWN CLLEMSON!

ALabama still leads 17-13 with the extra point pending.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think I saw a article and he said he doesn't want to come to the WWE. Do you have any matches that you would recommend with him in it? Is he a good wrestler?


Omega/Naito G1 Climax 26 Block B (Day 18). :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think I saw a article and he said he doesn't want to come to the WWE. Do you have any matches that you would recommend with him in it? Is he a good wrestler?


He's an amazing wrestler, one of the best in the world. As for match recommendations, for starters his recent match with Okada from Wrestle Kingdom 11 was hailed by alot as one of the best matches of all time, thats going a bit too far i'd say but its definitely a 5 star match, Meltzer even gave it 6 stars.

Another great one his his match with Naito from the G1 Climax.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brollins said:


> You can see his latest match @ WK11 vs Okada. Pure bliss. Both guys are amazing!
> 
> Omega vs Kota Ibushi from DDT's anniversary in 2012 (I think) is also great.


You can also add Omega/Naito and Omega/Goto from G1 last year were both awesome. If you like more gimmicky shit Omega/Elgin ladder match and he also had a very funny match against Osprey in PWG in 2015 I think


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thats it i'm fucking done


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Brock next week :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho into the cage.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Remember people if Reigns loses his belt tonight he is winning at the rumble


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> He will not be in the new day' translates as 'you can't come into our tree house, no titus's allowed'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alabama leads Clemson 17-14 with 7:10 to go in the Third.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Titus was better than this


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Jericho best wrestler with biblical city as his name.


You do have Romans in there

and umm 

Orlando JORDAN

Nah thats still Jericho hmm


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Holy shit it's quiet in that arena right now.


Seems pretty loud right now breh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> I'd say it's a testament to your uncanny ability to maintain your sanity through this bullshit despite the fact that you continue to subject yourself to it.


Maybe it's a coping mechanism lol. Anyway I feel like the great stuff that does happen makes it worth it in the end. When wrestling is good it's great but when it's bad its terrible. I love wrestling to much to give it up. I want to be a wrestler one day! :smile2:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

If this clown wins a handicap vs these to, this show has ZERO hope. I can't wait to watch this complete garbage take place. If they can't beat him, no one can. Raw = Roman Wins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Roman wins after that beatdown...


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

SO wtf is manias card right now?

Reigns vs Balor?
Golberg vs Lesnar rematch
Strowman vs Taker
Rollins vs Triple h
Jericho vs Owens?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

And as usual a Roman Reigns match wakes up a dead fuckin crowd


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

There barely is any time left and Jericho applies a Headlock

WELL BOOKED!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe it's a coping mechanism lol. Anyway I feel like the great stuff that does happen makes it worth it in the end. When wrestling is good it's great but when it's bad its terrible. I love wrestling to much to give it up.* I want to be a wrestler one day! *:smile2:


Really? That's cool. #futurechampion


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Super Reigns inc


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For the love of god get the US Title off this bum and put it on someone who will hold it like they actually give a damn about it. Reigns lugs it around like some dead weight he has to carry around. Still don't know why they put it on him to begin with when they fully intended to blast him right back into the main event scene going after the Universal Title. That match with Rusev didn't even need to be for the title.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I will have to see if I can find those matches on the internet. Anyway I hope you have a goodnight! :grin2:


You deserve to wash your eyes and mind from the disaster RAW was/is. Here...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

utter utter abortion of a show


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> He's an amazing wrestler, one of the best in the world. As for match recommendations, for starters his recent match with Okada from Wrestle Kingdom 11 was hailed by alot as one of the best matches of all time, thats going a bit too far i'd say but its definitely a 5 star match, Meltzer even gave it 6 stars.
> 
> Another great one his his match with Naito from the G1 Climax.


Thanks for the match recommendations I will have to see if I can find them online! :smile2: He must be a great wrestler if Meltzer gave him a 6 star match. Should I watch some Okada matches too?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

TickleH said:


> SO wtf is manias card right now?
> 
> Reigns vs Balor?
> Golberg vs Lesnar rematch
> ...


Right now, you can basically lock in:

Brock/Goldberg
Cena/Taker
Rollins/HHH

If Reigns wins tonight, you can expect the Universal title match to involve Owens, Jericho, and most likely Balor. That would most likely leave Reigns with Strowman in the midcard.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jerichos lionsault was more highflying than any CW match had tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn and the stream has to lose the video just now...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman sells his right arm for a second and then goes back to using it in ALL his offense, even hits the mat for the superman punch...

Commentators looked like morons so tried to sell it as adrenaline. 

This is why the WWE style is so trash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SuperReigns :eyeroll


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao. "ROMAN UP! LOOKING STRONG!"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The BIG dog :cole


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Byron goes "Roman looking strong!" :lmao


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

owens is gonna pin jericho here isnt he?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> And as usual a Roman Reigns match wakes up a dead fuckin crowd


To boo him and cheer his opponents, yeah. RAW crowds are younger and like him more tho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was one ass ugly spear.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Cena 2.0. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Really? That's cool. #futurechampion


Yeah I hope to make it to the WWE one day! Who knows maybe you will see me win the Women's Championship one day! Thanks! :smile2::grin2:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

When people ask why fans don't like Reigns, this booking is a huge reason why.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reigns is actually dominating both of them in a fucking handicap match.

He was beaten up before the match too :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know for years i was a guy who stuck around and watched entire episodes of raw every week, regardless of them being bad alot of the time, i stuck around. But now i only halfway watch the show, and now usually go online the next day and fastfoward through the show only watching what looks good, which isn't much. And when i do have it on the tv i mostly just chat on here and glance over at the show here and there. This show is just abysmal these days.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TickleH said:


> SO wtf is manias card right now?
> 
> Reigns vs Balor?
> Golberg vs Lesnar rematch
> ...


How can you leave out the 100% confirmed grudge match between Big Show and SHAQ!? :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh no video on the stream I am using can't see anything


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thank you kev break his back


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

If Reigns comes back from that....actually....WHEN he comes back.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder if Reigns has hard copies of Vince nudes or some shit. Or maybe Vince has nudes of Reigns


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Watched Okada v Omega earlier today - my god was it a fantastic match but I have to worry how many visits to the operating table Okada is going to have down the years after a couple of those bumps! can't do that every week!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Really?*THAT *gets a "Holy shit" chant? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wooooooooooooooo get in there now fuck off roman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm liking this match. Pretty fun


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That did look nasty i must admit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Brollins said:


> You deserve to wash your eyes and mind from the disaster RAW was/is. Here...


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bleh only have audio and no video


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho wins, no surprises there.

KO dropping the title at the Rumble for sure.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Reigns winning it at the Rumble confirmed.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

THE GOAT


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jericho won! :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow they actually did it.:lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Meeki said:


> I wonder if Reigns has hard copies of Vince nudes or some shit. Or maybe Vince has nudes of Reigns


I think it's more that they are both nude in the same photos.


----------



## Beverage (Oct 12, 2011)

WoooO!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

DRINK IT IN MAN


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho is finally the US Champ.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Kid up front doing the hand-on-head shock thing :lmao


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

THANK youuuu!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JERICHO IS THE NEW US CHAMP :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

that setup Owens vs Jericho for the USA title at Mania


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

YES! JERICHO BEST EVER!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jericho finally... FINALLY has claimed the United States Championship! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Reigns wins at the Rumble, shit.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank u! Finally.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho wins!!!! And now Reigns is winning at the royal rumble! !!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Y2J completing the Grand Slam :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Reigns winning the title at rumble


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Right now, you can basically lock in:
> 
> Brock/Goldberg
> Cena/Taker
> ...


I think the locks at this point

Brock/Gberg
Rollins/HHH
Owens/Jericho (all the seeds planeted and teases Id be shocked to see otherwise)
Show/Shaq is quite a high likelihood as well
I think one can almost guarantee Finn/Reigns through some means.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

yep have to get that title off him.. I think reigns is winning the title at the rumble.

then owens will turn on jericho and fight him for the us title at mania


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy for Jericho, I think he's held every title now except the Universal. This also means KO is probably going to lose at the Rumble...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Stephanie McMahon/Mick Foley/Seth Rollins/Braun Strowman opening backstage segment + brawl

- Roman Reigns/Jeri-KO/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins brawl

- Mick Foley/Stephanie McMahon/Undertaker segment

- Sasha Banks/Bayley/Charlotte Flair/Nia Jax backstage segment + attack

- Jack Gallagher post-match promo

- Noam Dar/Alicia Fox backstage segment

- Chris Jericho winning the US title


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So AJ and KO dropping their titles to Cena and Reigns at the Royal Rumble :mj4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YES!!!! CHRIS WON THE UNITED STATES TITLE!!!! :jericho3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns winning the Universal Title at the Rumble confirmed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck Reigns lost, figured he'd no sell the apron powerbomb and kick out of the codebreaker and come back and win. Oh well all this means is he's in line to win the main title, so its not something to really be happy about, but its nice the us title is now off that bum.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Well shit, at least they protected the apron power bomb. I just knew Roman was gonna Superman it up and win after taking the move that ended Sami Zayn's life.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

finally the mid card belt goes to someone who can actually lose to someone in the mid card. hallelujah. 


reigns winning at the rumble is fucking depressing though of course.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So that leaves one question...how long will Reigns be the Universal Champ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THERE IS A GAWD !!!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

It's so nice to finally see him rewarded with something for his amazing work this past year


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I hope you are happy now motherfuckers. :cena


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn.

Reigns got destroyed.

But fucking yes! This means Reigns is now officially in play to win the Universal title at Royal Rumble. If he won tonight, there'd be no chance he's winning because they've been protecting him too much.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho damn well deserves a title with the quality renaissance he has had. His ingenuity should provide some nice moments and entertainment to the US title that has missed any meaning post-Cena.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JERICHO WASN'T THE LEGAL MAN


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Reigns finally going to get his hands on the UC


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Is Reigns hurt for real?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> that setup Owens vs Jericho for the USA title at Mania


That's exactly what I think is going to happen. And Reigns wins the Universal title at the Rumble.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam I'm really happy for Jericho winning the US title but this means he won't be winning the rumble. Oh well


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweeeeeet! I read tonnes of complaints on here all the time, but for me, JeriKO are the best thing going in WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn I couldn't watch the match because the stream lost the video signal.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ace said:


> So AJ and KO dropping the title to Cena and Reigns at the Royal Rumble :mj4



I would literally cry.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol...more reigns bitching. WWE is still winning.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Jericho is finally United States Champion!!!

- Vic


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> that setup Owens vs Jericho for the USA title at Mania


For the US Title? Why not for the Universal since thats what KO has?




Oh wait, :vince5:reigns2


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> So AJ and KO dropping the title to Cena and Reigns at the Royal Rumble :mj4


AJ will retain.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So: Taker wins Rumble, Reigns defeats Owens, Charlotte defeats Bayley.

Styles and Cena... still convinced it's Styles this go-around.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> Dam I'm really happy for Jericho winning the US title but this means he won't be winning the rumble. Oh well


Told you last week he ain't winning breh. The way he announced his entry removed that slim possibility to an impossibility.

But believe it or not, the Royal Rumble is actually a little unpredictable now. Before this, Taker was basically the lock to win. Now it's 60/40 between Taker and Balor.

Looks like the WM33 card is shaping up to be:

Reigns/Balor
Brock/Goldberg
Cena/Taker
Rollins/HHH
Jericho/Owens

Shit, if we can get Styles/Orton and Ambrose/Shane, then it's a fucking stacked card.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

JAROTO said:


> Is Reigns hurt for real?


Neh, Roman is just GOAT seller.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This was very surprising outcome. I´ll make a very bold prediction that RR will win the universal title at the Rumble. LOL. That people still watch Raw means we have reached the "I might as well be dead" floor. They are creatures of habit. Not bad if your product can draw three million of those each week. Or Vince has 200 Nielsen boxes in his office.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

We may all hate it but Reigns and Cena as champs is best for buisness. Reigns is the choosen one. Always was. They are preparing him to take over Cena, when he retires. I predict Styles drops the title to Cena, and Owens to Reigns at the rumble. Hell if that happens, someone good better win the rumble.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> So AJ and KO dropping their title to Cena and Reigns at the Royal Rumble :mj4


The Rumble has recently been known to be the event to just absolutely shit on the crowd. 

2017 might as well be no different. :lol :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

O.J. Howard wide open for 68 yard TD reception.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> So AJ and KO dropping their titles to Cena and Reigns at the Royal Rumble :mj4


AJ dropping to Cena is sad but KO dropping to Roman is not. KO has sucked as champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously gonna have Roman main event 3 straight WM's? Are they fucking retarded or what? Dude has been booed and shit on by the crowd for the last 3 years, nothing has changed, and nothing will ever change, they need to get that through their thick skulls. How long they gonna keep trying to make this lifeless dummy work? 

At least Cena could cut a promo and display some charisma, Roman is nothing, he walks out with a blank look on his face, barely utters a word and when he does he sounds like a freaking robotic idiot. His long wet hair, his relation to The Rock and Vince's gayness for muscular wrestlers has gave him his career.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

I loved the ending sequence in that match btw. JeriKO killed Reigns. It was fucking superb, and Reigns still looked like a champ while losing. In part thanks to his great selling. Dude looked like he legit died after the powerbomb from Owens.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Abisial said:


> The Rock was a bully, Edge was a bully in 2002, Eddie Guerrero cheated as a face. I don't see the problem.


New Day have been bullying heels forever now, but Titus has literally done nothing in this angle to warrant bullying. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> We may all hate it but Reigns and Cena as champs is best for buisness. Reigns is the choosen one. Always was. They are preparing him to take over Cena, when he retires. I predict Styles drops the title to Cena, and Owens to Reigns at the rumble. Hell if that happens, someone good better win the rumble.


 Taker or Balor will win the Rumble.

Title matches are going to be Cena v Taker and Reigns v Balor.

Both will be nowhere as good as the 4th best match on the WK 11 card.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Told you last week he ain't winning breh. The way he announced his entry removed that slim possibility to an impossibility.
> 
> But believe it or not, the Royal Rumble is actually a little unpredictable now. Before this, Taker was basically the lock to win. Now it's 60/40 between Taker and Balor.
> 
> ...


Yep that's a really great card IMO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Told you last week he ain't winning breh. The way he announced his entry removed that slim possibility to an impossibility.
> 
> But believe it or not, the Royal Rumble is actually a little unpredictable now. Before this, Taker was basically the lock to win. Now it's 60/40 between Taker and Balor.
> 
> ...


Orton is most likely facing Wyatt at Mania. I have no idea what happens with AJ if he loses the title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> The Rumble has recently been known to be the event to just absolutely shit on the crowd.
> 
> 2017 might as well be no different. :lol :lol


 Nah, the smarks want Taker-Cena and Reigns-Balor.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Lex Luger had more charisma than Reigns, seriously Reigns is the worst top face of the company of all time, theres no denying that. Never has a top guy/chosen one been such a lifeless boring bum. I hate Cena but at least i will say that he can cut a damn good promo and he knows how to talk and actually looks excited and full of energy. Reigns just lumbers down to the ring with no expression on his face and bores the life out of you, nothing he does should entertain anyone.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously gonna have Roman main event 3 straight WM's? Are they fucking retarded or what? Dude has been booed and shit on by the crowd for the last 3 years, nothing has changed, and nothing will ever change, they need to get that through their thick skulls. How long they gonna keep trying to make this lifeless dummy work?
> 
> At least Cena could cut a promo and display some charisma, Roman is nothing, he walks out with a blank look on his face, barely utters a word and when he does he sounds like a freaking robotic idiot. His long wet hair, his relation to The Rock and Vince's gayness for muscular wrestlers has gave him his career.


Reigns is the guy weather people like it or not. Like I said many times before the sooner people except it the better it will for their mental health. He is this generations Cena. 

Calm down dude. Reigns only main events if it's him vs Taker which I doubt it will be. Cena vs Taker is the main event. Calm down Jesus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Looks like the WM33 card is shaping up to be:
> 
> Reigns/Balor
> Brock/Goldberg
> ...



That seems like it, it is shaping up to be a stacked card. From the women there will likely be Bayley/Charlotte and Becky/Nikki as well.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Orton is most likely facing Wyatt at Mania. I have no idea what happens with AJ if he loses the title.


AJ is gonna get stuck with Shane. I can see it coming


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously gonna have Roman main event 3 straight WM's? Are they fucking retarded or what? Dude has been booed and shit on by the crowd for the last 3 years, nothing has changed, and nothing will ever change, they need to get that through their thick skulls. How long they gonna keep trying to make this lifeless dummy work?
> 
> At least Cena could cut a promo and display some charisma, Roman is nothing, he walks out with a blank look on his face, barely utters a word and when he does he sounds like a freaking robotic idiot. * His long wet hair, his relation to The Rock and Vince's gayness for muscular wrestlers has gave him his career.*


:duck :duck

You're so fucking mad.

I love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Orton is most likely facing Wyatt at Mania. I have no idea what happens with AJ if he loses the title.


I think Samoa Joe may be Styles opponent for Mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ is gonna get stuck with Shane. I can see it coming


I don't even want Shane at Mania but you know they will put him in a match. If they blow off the Wyatt angle sooner we might be in some luck. The Rumble isn't until the end of the month. Tomorrow Orton & Wyatt get their tag title rematch against American Alpha. Assuming they lose they can do the breakup angle right then and do Orton/Wyatt at the Rumble.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I think Samoa Joe may be Styles opponent for Mania.


 It's a disgrace and everybody knows it. The fact Reigns, Balor, Cena and Taker will have more important matches than the man who carried the company for the last 12 months is a fucking joke.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Nah, the smarks want Taker-Cena and Reigns-Balor.


:eyeroll


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Orton is most likely facing Wyatt at Mania. I have no idea what happens with AJ if he loses the title.


Turn him face, bring up Joe??


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Reigns is the guy weather people like it or not. Like I said many times before the sooner people except it the better it will for their mental health. He is this generations Cena.
> 
> Calm down dude. Reigns only main events if it's him vs Taker which I doubt it will be. Cena vs Taker is the main event. Calm down Jesus.


 Reigns is the guy till Omega signs.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I don't even want Shane at Mania but you know they will put him in a match. If they blow off the Wyatt angle sooner we might be in some luck. The Rumble isn't until the end of the month. Tomorrow Orton & Wyatt get their tag title rematch against American Alpha. Assuming they lose they can do the breakup angle right then and do Orton/Wyatt at the Rumble.


I kind of want Ambrose/Shane at WM33 with Ambrose going in as a heel, and basically killing Shane in a 15 minute match. Time for a heel run from Ambrose, and destroying a fan favorite to start it is a good beginning. This could then set up an Ambrose/Taker fued, since Taker will obviously walk out champ at WM33.



Ace said:


> It's a disgrace and everybody knows it. The fact Reigns, Balor, Cena and Taker will have more important matches than the man who carried the company for the last 12 months is a fucking joke.


Saying Styles carried the company for the past 12 months is pure delusion. 4 months being the centrepiece of SDL doesn't mean you carried the WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JC00 said:


> Turn him face, bring up Joe??


!:mark: 


The Caped Crusader said:


> I kind of want Ambrose/Shane at WM33 with Ambrose going in as a heel, and basically killing Shane in a 15 minute match. Time for a heel run from Ambrose, and destroying a fan favorite to start it is a good beginning. This could then set up an Ambrose/Taker fued, since Taker will obviously walk out champ at WM33.


Ziggler just went heel though. Ambrose as heel too? Unless AJ turns face it would be pretty lopsided.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That seems like it, it is shaping up to be a stacked card. From the women there will likely be Bayley/Charlotte and Becky/Nikki as well.


I do not mind that card at all, except Balor vs. Reigns but you won't have anyone else to challenge Roman for the title. I be fine with Styles/Orton and Dean/Shane, but got Orton fighting Bray and Dean being in the multi man ladder match for the IC title if he is still IC at that point. Styles can face Orton or be inserted into Cena/Taker, which I think needs to happen anyways.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Regardless of how you feel about Reigns or Jericho holding this title, how he won it is why people say that WWE titles aren't worth shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> It's a disgrace and everybody knows it. The fact Reigns, Balor, Cena and Taker will have more important matches than the man who carried the company for the last 12 months is a fucking joke.


I know it makes me sick to my stomach, AJ putting on the best matches of the year, working his ass off, giving Ambrose the best matches of his career, pretty much carrying SDL, but then has to step aside for the big show and let lesser talent have the big matches at WM. Its just fucking bullshit.

I'm just praying Kurt Angle comes back for Wm and AJ gets a match with him, thats the only big match i could see AJ getting at WM.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Orton is most likely facing Wyatt at Mania. I have no idea what happens with AJ if he loses the title.


If Cena wins the belt and Balor wins the rumble: Phenom vs Phenominal One has a real nice ring to it and guarantees Taker a level of at least good match quality. Depending on Taker's shape/gas tank potential for much more. 

If Cena wins the belt and Taker wins the Rumble: I dont have much of an idea either unless they bring up Joe to lets say Raw, allude to either man's history and set that as a SD vs Raw opener of Mania. 

(I just dont see AJ retaining)

By the way: if indeed it is a shared card of Rollins/HHH (those two mesh real well stylistically), Cena/Taker with that atmosphere, Styles/Joe with their familiarity or Styles/Nak with their chemistry and Owens/Jericho in a dark horse match: that'll be quite a fight for potential MOTN particularly depending on what Wyatt/Orton have together and what craziness the ladder match will conjure up.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ace said:


> It's a disgrace and everybody knows it. The fact Reigns, Balor, Cena and Taker will have more important matches than the man who carried the company for the last 12 months is a fucking joke.


He carried the company? Where comes from this Styles fans delusion to believe this midget is some kind of big star or something?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Saying Styles carried the company for the past 12 months is pure delusion. 4 months being the centrepiece of SDL doesn't mean you carried the WWE.


 Are we going to forget the feud against Reigns? That's 2 months there and then the feud against Cena which started before the split. To say otherwise is a joke. AJ, Jericho and Miz have been far and away the best performers in the company with AJ holding the ME down. Anything the other ME's have done isn't even comparable, that's the big FAILURE included.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Cena wins the belt and Balor wins the rumble: Phenom vs Phenominal One has a real nice ring to it and guarantees Taker a level of at least good match quality. Depending on Taker's shape/gas tank potential for much more.
> 
> If Cena wins the belt and Taker wins the Rumble: I dont have much of an idea either unless they bring up Joe to lets say Raw, allude to either man's history and set that as a SD vs Raw opener of Mania.
> 
> ...


Issue with the first choice is that it leaves Cena with no good opponent at Mania. I'm sure AJ is turning face. I just don't know how soon. The fans will turn him face if WWE doesn't do it. In some ways they have already.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> He carried the company? Where comes from this Styles fans delusion to believe this midget is some kind of big star or something?


 We're deluded? Coming from the Reigns marks who have deluded themselves into beliving this flop is THE GUY. Enjoy the 2 minutes because those are short lived. Kenny has made more waves for the industry outside the WWE than THE GUY ever has. Unless you want to count being booed the hell out of the Rumble or WM as making waves.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Headliner said:


> !:mark:
> 
> Ziggler just went heel though. Ambrose as heel too? Unless AJ turns face it would be pretty lopsided.


I'm assuming Cena and Taker are going to be there pretty regularly now. If Taker walks out champion at WM33, which I believe is pretty obvious, then he's going to be involved semi-regularly for at least 2 or so months.

So they can keep things pretty balanced until the inevitable draft to move a couple names around.

Plus, who knows what Styles ends up doing. They could very well end up turning him face. Hopefully not as I feel he'll be neutered and boring as a character again, but you never know with WWE. They do make some stupid decisions.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't get to catch the end of Raw, heard Reigns lost, is he dead?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman fans should lap it up now, it's all coming to a halt once Kenny signs.

Deep down they know this, he has it all including the look to kick Roman to the corner.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ace said:


> Are we going to forget the feud against Reigns? That's 2 months there and then the feud against Cena which started before the split. To say otherwise is a joke. AJ, Jericho and Miz have been far and away the best performers in the company with AJ holding the ME down. Anything the other ME's have done isn't even comparable.


Bruh, you don't know what you're talking about.

Those 2 months were with Reigns aka the guy who basically anchored Raw for the first 6 months, and still leads the "A" tour regardless of midcarding for the next 4 months on the show.

The "B" tour is led by Ambrose, and he's also the top face on SDL. Styles has done a lot of good, but it is without a doubt pure fucking delusion to think he carried the company for 12 months. At best, you could argue he's carried SDL for 4 months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> I didn't get to catch the end of Raw, heard Reigns lost, is he dead?


Lol yeah you'd have to think he died for him to lose, but no, although KO and Jericho had to pretty much hit him with everything and shoot him with a bazooka to beat him. KO had to hit him with the apron powerbomb and then threw him into a Codebreaker, which shocked me they was able to pin him even with that.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ace said:


> We're deluded? Coming from the Reigns marks who have deluded themselves into beliving this flop is THE GUY. Enjoy the 2 minutes because those are short lived. Kenny has made more waves for the industry outside the WWE than THE GUY ever has. Unless you want to count being booed the hell out of the Rumble or WM as making waves.


There's not delusion on believing Roman Reigns is the guy, just look at the show, he generates the biggest reactions and is in better potition than anyone, I don't give a shit if you think he's a flop, Vince will keep pushing him and generating money out of him, booed or cheered.

There would be not differience with Omega in the show, you're really naive if you think Vince will give Omega a mega push just because he's having good matches in Japan lo... And weren't you talking about Styles? Why did you change the subject?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Bruh, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Those 2 months were with Reigns aka the guy who basically anchored Raw for the first 6 months, and still leads the "A" tour regardless of midcarding for the next 4 months on the show.
> 
> The "B" tour is led by Ambrose, and he's also the top face on SDL. Styles has done a lot of good, but it is without a doubt pure fucking delusion to think he carried the company for 12 months. At best, you could argue he's carried SDL for 4 months.


 Bruh, Reigns is just another guy after being given the world for 2 years straight. 

Meltzer who has all the numbers has said it time and time again, they've fooled themselves into believing he's the guy when there isn't a metric which validates it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Issue with the first choice is that it leaves Cena with no good opponent at Mania. I'm sure AJ is turning face. I just don't know how soon. The fans will turn him face if WWE doesn't do it. In some ways they have already.


I see your point but if indeed it is the Cena wins belt and Balor wins Rumble scenerio: who the hell at a decent level wins the chamber to rectify the title issue? Would they make a callup unfamiliar to the main audience that quick in that big of spot? 

I mean, somebody is gonna get left in relative cold. If this is Taker's last run it sure isn't going to be him (then again: maybe Im operating under a false assumption there but how much longer can even Taker continue his amazing run with all the wear and the age)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> There's not delusion on believing Roman Reigns is the guy, just look at the show, he generates the biggest reactions and is in better potition than anyone, I don't give a shit if you think he's a flop, Vince will keep pushing him and generating money out of him, booed or cheered.
> 
> There would be not differience with Omega in the show, you're really naive if you think Vince will give Omega a mega push just because he's having good matches in Japan lo... And weren't you talking about Styles? Why did you change the subject?


 Omega will get the rocket not because he's good in the ring, it's because he has it ALL to be the guy. That includes charisma and the ability to connect to an audience, something which Roman has miserably failed to do. 
*
You can't be THE GUY when the majority gives no fuck about you and boo you out the arena.*


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ace said:


> Bruh, Reigns is just another guy after being given the world for 2 years straight.
> 
> Meltzer who has all the numbers has said it time and time again, they've fooled themselves into believing he's the guy when there isn't a metric which validates it.


Meltzer also said Shane/Taker is a bigger draw than Cena/Taker, which gives me pause on his analytical ability.

You're just getting butthurt over stupid shit. You're the same dude who made a fucking thread, an entire thread, trying to tell Styles fans to get ready for his coming drop to the midcard and how he's already done well enough, and yadda yadda yadda. This was literally 2 weeks ago or something.

I said it then, that you made that thread because of your insecurities and due to your unhealthy emotional investment in him because you couldn't handle the thought of him not main eventing WM, and were trying to prepare yourself. And lo and behold, here you are fucking crying about things while trying to moan about Reigns. So we can now firmly establish that thread was indeed as I thought and all that posturing of yours trying to play it cool was just bullshit.

You cannot handle it. And are blowing a gasket here. Grow up, man.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace said:


> We're deluded? Coming from the Reigns marks who have deluded themselves into beliving this flop is THE GUY. Enjoy the 2 minutes because those are short lived. Kenny has made more waves for the industry outside the WWE than THE GUY ever has. Unless you want to count being booed the hell out of the Rumble or WM as making waves.



Must really get at the Reigns marks that Balor basically squashed him on his debut.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Regardless of how you feel about Reigns or Jericho holding this title, how he won it is why people say that WWE titles aren't worth shit.


Most notably including one "Cleaner." :cool2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Issue with the first choice is that it leaves Cena with no good opponent at Mania. I'm sure AJ is turning face. I just don't know how soon. The fans will turn him face if WWE doesn't do it. In some ways they have already.


Taker is a good opponent for Cena at WM, as is Styles still. They could do a triple threat match for the WC. And Styles should stay heel long term, he is just too good at it, he was boring as a face outside of his wrestling matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Meltzer also said Shane/Taker is a bigger draw than Cena/Taker, which gives me pause on his analytical ability.
> 
> You're just getting butthurt over stupid shit. You're the same dude who made a fucking thread, an entire thread, trying to tell Styles fans to get ready for his coming drop to the midcard and how he's already done well enough, and yadda yadda yadda. This was literally 2 weeks ago or something.
> 
> ...


 Meltzer has the numbers, if the numbers say Shane/Taker is bigger than Cena/Taker, then he's probably right. 

You need to stop pretending like he doesn't have the merch numbers, attendance numbers and reports from events, because he does. All of which prove that Roman isn't succeeding on any metric to justify the push he's getting. 

It makes you question why the WWE are going above and beyond to make someone who isn't over or drawing all these accolades when they could be given to others who would likely be more successful. You can't really question it either as they're more or less drawing the same without all the promotion and positioning. IIRC, Ambrose's tour was actually drawing better than Reigns'. AJ was more over than Roman at live events before his turn and New Day were last reported to be the number 2 biggest merch movers in the company, before that it was reported Bryan was the number 2, which is shocking as he had been out for most of 2014/15 (not sure which year it was exactly).

All I'm doing now is awaiting Kenny's arrival, there is no reason to deny him the spot. He crushes Roman in every aspect except the 'look', he still pushes him close though. 

Still young, charismatic af, miles better on the mic, great role model, more relatable, light years ahead in the ring, close to 6 foot and ripped af - he has a far better physique than Roman. There is no reason to push Roman ahead of him when the odds are he will be a million times more over with fans.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I don't even want Shane at Mania but you know they will put him in a match. If they blow off the Wyatt angle sooner we might be in some luck. The Rumble isn't until the end of the month. Tomorrow Orton & Wyatt get their tag title rematch against American Alpha. Assuming they lose they can do the breakup angle right then and do Orton/Wyatt at the Rumble.


Maybe, but i feel this is what will happen. The only thing good about Shane vs AJ is it will give AJ a guaranteed win at wm



Ace said:


> Reigns is the guy till Omega signs.


Only if Vince lets it happen. Thats the truth


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ace said:


> Omega will get the rocket not because he's good in the ring, it's because he has it ALL to be the guy. That includes charisma and the ability to connect to an audience, something which Roman has miserably failed to do.
> *
> You can't be THE GUY when the majority gives no fuck about you and boo you out the arena.*


Omega is not different than any other wrestler, he will fail in WWE where he will not be able to portray his weird anime-like character in front of a non-Japanese crowd and get the smarks wet with his in ring work which will be considerably limited.

And the last bold paragrah is just a fucking dumb contradiction of yours, you are literally denying your own argument... If you BOO is because you give a fuck, a lot of fucks actually.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> Omega will get the rocket not because he's good in the ring, it's because he has it ALL to be the guy. That includes charisma and the ability to connect to an audience, something which Roman has miserably failed to do.
> *
> You can't be THE GUY when the majority gives no fuck about you and boo you out the arena.*


John Cena. Peopel Boo Reigns because they care. IF Reigns suddenly got crickets, if Cena got crickets. That is when you worry. You can't be a Rock, where your love and hated at any time. A Reaction is a Reaction. Like it or not Reigns is the best of a very very bad era.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I see your point but if indeed it is the Cena wins belt and Balor wins Rumble scenerio: who the hell at a decent level wins the chamber to rectify the title issue? Would they make a callup unfamiliar to the main audience that quick in that big of spot?
> 
> I mean, somebody is gonna get left in relative cold. If this is Taker's last run it sure isn't going to be him (then again: maybe Im operating under a false assumption there but how much longer can even Taker continue his amazing run with all the wear and the age)


Taker wins the chamber.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Omega is not different than any other wrestler, he will fail in WWE where he will not be able to portray his weird anime-like character in front of a non-Japanese crowd and get the smarks wet with his in ring work which will be considerably limited.
> 
> And the last bold paragrah is just a fucking dumb contradiction of yours, you are literally denying your own argument... If you BOO is because you give a fuck, a lot of fucks actually.


 How so? In what regard is Roman comparable to Kenny? If you ask any objective poster when comparing the two, they will give you the same answer.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im sure AJ is not complaining about losing to cena at the rumble.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ace said:


> Meltzer has the numbers, if the numbers say Shane/Taker is bigger than Cena/Taker, then he's probably right.
> 
> You need to stop pretending like he doesn't have the merch numbers, attendance numbers and reports from events, because he does. All of which prove that Roman isn't succeeding on any metric to justify the push he's getting.
> 
> It makes you question why the WWE are going above and beyond to make someone who isn't over or drawing all these accolades when they could be given to others who would likely be more successful. You can't really question it either as they're more or less drawing the same without all the promotion and positioning. IIRC, Ambrose's tour was actually drawing better than Reigns'. AJ was more over than Roman at live events before his turn and New Day were last reported to be the number 2 biggest merch movers in the company, before that it was reported Bryan was the number 2, which is shocking as he had been out for most of 2014/15 (not sure which year it was exactly).


How in the blue hell can the numbers say Shane/Taker is bigger than Cena/Taker when no numbers for Cena/Taker exist? You don't need numbers to know that is bullshit.

You're just trying to make an appeal to authority and shit doesn't work breh. Because you know who else has numbers? Vince McMahon. Reigns house show numbers were better than Bryan and several other guys not named Cena in 2014 when he handled the B tour, when accounting for variables. That's just before his push got started. The fact that house show numbers have basically stabilised doesn't mean anything unless we know the cities they're touring in, the size of the potential audience in comparison to previous house shows in the same cities, and how much repetition there is.

You can cry about Omega coming in as if that means anything, and Reigns marks, just because you feel Styles got shafted (even though you made an entire thread to prepare yourself emotionally for this), but it doesn't mean anything. And considering Cena/Taker is the headline this year, shit is pathetic as it is.

Fact is, Reigns is your top dog. Even if he doesn't headline this year, he'll likely will next year, and many other years. May as well get used to it instead of throwing the same tantrums every year.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Maybe, but i feel this is what will happen. The only thing good about Shane vs AJ is it will give AJ a guaranteed win at wm


AJ could be defending the WC or going after it again at WM against Cena and Taker in a 3 way. Sure facing Shane would be a win, but he would do better facing credible fighters in Taker and Cena, even if he loses at WM again. Or fight Orton at WM, a program and match with Orton should happen one way or the other, why not for WM. Styles can get a victory and his WM moment, doing it by beating a 12 world champion too.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I swear I heard Undertaker say, "Rest...in...peas nomnommmmhm." Sounded like he was really eating a can of peas.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> How in the blue hell can the numbers say Shane/Taker is bigger than Cena/Taker when no numbers for Cena/Taker exist? You don't need numbers to know that is bullshit.
> 
> You're just trying to make an appeal to authority and shit doesn't work breh. Because you know who else has numbers? Vince McMahon. Reigns house show numbers were better than Bryan and several other guys not named Cena in 2014 when he handled the B tour, when accounting for variables. That's just before his push got started. The fact that house show numbers have basically stabilised doesn't mean anything unless we know the cities they're touring in, the size of the potential audience in comparison to previous house shows in the same cities, and how much repetition there is.
> 
> ...


 You can push a dud for so long before a point comes where you have to stop and realize it isn't working. With Cena on the way out and the wrestling worlds eyes all on Kenny, they're going to start thinking maybe Reigns isn't the guy, maybe it's Kenny.



3ku1 said:


> John Cena. Peopel Boo Reigns because they care. IF Reigns suddenly got crickets, if Cena got crickets. That is when you worry. You can't be a Rock, where your love and hated at any time. A Reaction is a Reaction. Like it or not Reigns is the best of a very very bad era.


 You talk about reaction, but you could literally put any muscly guy in Roman's spot and they'd get the same reaction. That reaction is built on booking, not Roman himself.

Women and children will always cheer for the good looking super babyface, what helps Reigns is that he debuted with a 'badass' faction.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> AJ could be defending the WC or going after it again at WM against Cena and Taker in a 3 way. Sure facing Shane would be a win, but he would do better facing credible fighters in Taker and Cena, even if he loses at WM again. Or fight Orton at WM, a program and match with Orton should happen one way or the other, why not for WM. Styles can get a victory and his WM moment, doing it by beating a 12 world champion too.


Not gonna happen. Cena vs Taker needs to be one on one. Thats the bigger match and story.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

LOL people trying so hard to ignore the fact that its Taker vs Braun.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Maybe, but i feel this is what will happen. The only thing good about Shane vs AJ is it will give AJ a guaranteed win at wm


Which does literally nothing for him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Roman fans should lap it up now, it's all coming to a halt once Kenny signs.
> 
> Deep down they know this, he has it all including the look to kick Roman to the corner.


If Kenny doesnt have the machine behind him then all of his great talents wont mean shit. He needs the machine to do what you are saying


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Undertaker announcing his Rumble intentions, Rollins having a MVP night and Jericho winning the US title made it a positive Raw for me.

HB-Shizzle was kinda wasted though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw was not bad, pretty good actually.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Gotta wonder what the Elimination Chamber is going to be like.

Taker winning the Royal Rumble fits even more because of that. He can skip the PPV, and Cena can get another victory over Styles without defeating him in a singles match again. Something like Cena/Styles/Corbin/Ziggler/Orton/Wyatt would make for a great match.

If not, then we get Cena/Styles for a final time and an EC consisting of Taker/Corbin/Ziggler/Orton/Wyatt/Luke?

Either way, Elimination Chamber could be a solid PPV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Rollins having a MVP night


Yeah he had a good opening segment and match.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah he had a good opening segment and match.


Yeah, when I say "MVP night", I'm not saying it's his best night ever or anything. Just that he did all the right things and got one of his best babyface reactions in a long time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It was nice to see Rollins slightly move away from the JeriKO/Reigns drama. I know he helped Roman earlier, but he seemed more focused on Strowman tonight. Which if he needs to feud with Strowman leading into the Rumble I'm fine with it. Helps both guys, as it brings in more babyface momentum for Seth and lets Strowman gain some more experience. He's still green, but working with great talents like Sami and Seth will help in the end. Overall I was happy with Seth's stuff tonight. I actually loved that he initiated the brawl with Braun because that's the type of babyface Seth needs to be. Just scrappy and fearless, doing whatever he wants. Which is how it all started after HHH turned on him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, when I say "MVP night", I'm not saying it's his best night ever or anything. Just that he did all the right things and got one of his best babyface reactions in a long time.


Yeah, Rollins is very good playing the babyface in peril role and facing an opponent like Braun puts him in that position. Both guys looked good in the match and just as Rollins had the crowd behind him, Braun also got heat as the heel.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

I personally thought Raw was trash tonight. But it answered a lot of questions in my eyes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Which does literally nothing for him.


Unless him beating Shane gets rid of Shane for good then yes is does.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth was great tonight. His offhand comment to Steph in the beginning ("oh, you're here too, great" all sarcastic :lol), him standing up to Strowman, him coming out with the chair and the match against Strowman were all awesome (Y) Plus, he looked so good in that shirt too...

But it's still clear they have nothing for the guy until Trips finally crawls out of the hole he's been in.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Unless him beating Shane gets rid of Shane for good then yes is does.


It will not get rid of Shane and Shane is not a problem at all for SDL.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth was great tonight. His offhand comment to Steph in the beginning ("oh, you're here too, great" all sarcastic :lol), him standing up to Strowman, him coming out with the chair and the match against Strowman were all awesome (Y) Plus, he looked so good in that shirt too...
> 
> *But it's still clear they have nothing for the guy until Trips finally crawls out of the hole he's been in.*




The plan for Seth now should be him entering the RR to try and win it to get another opportunity at the UC, but still have HHH on his mind. Him facing off with Strowman tonight was good as it kept Seth busy while HHH is still a no show, while also making Seth look strong moving forward. I do not see this Seth/HHH feud kick starting until after the RR and at this point it should.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

So I guess this means Reigns is winning the title at the Rumble.

*yawn*


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

So RAW in perspective...

- HBK promotes movie
- Swann attacking Neville
- Taker "i iz back to RR" promo
- New Day cringeworthy segment
- Jericho US title win


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BEE said:


> So RAW in perspective...
> 
> - HBK promotes movie
> - Swann attacking Neville
> ...


Nothing gets past you. :ha


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Should've known the opening segment on RAW was not the Title match and lead into something else. Got to give them WWE credit for trying something different instead of the usual Steph/Foley promo although they still kinda opening the show with that backstage segment. Seth Rollins/Stroman match did what it had to. I'm glad it ended in double count-out. 

The HBK/Enzo and Cass/Rusev promo was not bad. The jokes were kinda corny but Rusev made it work as he continues to impress me. Wished HBK would come back for one more match and against AJ Styles. I felt the Undertaker's promo was kinda weak and thought he belongs to Smackdown. Charlotte and Nia Jax continue to get the upper hand on Bayley and Bayley so that tag team made sense. Lol at the Tidus trying to join the New Day stuff. Wonder what this is leading to though. Lastly, finally Roman Reigns drops the US Title and onto Chris Jericho who has never won that Title. This means he has won all the Titles in the company besides the new Universal Title. Congrats to Jericho.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

"...rest...in...peace....ONGGGNNMMN"


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Really? Chris Jeric-old winning a title in 2017? The guy who's been a comedy jobber the whole year? a man who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder? a man who gets gassed after 5 minutes and slows down the matches because he's old? This is one of the worst things WWE has ever done....

Y2J winning a title in fucking 2017 .... :bunk


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

no change in the new year  was actually waiting for your comment. If someone would just put each comment below each other it would basically say the same thing for your last 500 comments. Only thing changing would be "for the first half of the year", "most part of the year"...I actually just wanted GOAT to win to see your comment 




DemonKane_Legend said:


> Really? Chris Jeric-old winning a title in 2017? The guy who's been a comedy jobber the whole year? a man who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder? a man who gets gassed after 5 minutes and slows down the matches because he's old? This is one of the worst things WWE has ever done....
> 
> Y2J winning a title in fucking 2017 .... :bunk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> It will not get rid of Shane and Shane is not a problem at all for SDL.


Its a problem if he keeps wrestling.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Really? Chris Jeric-old winning a title in 2017? The guy who's been a comedy jobber the whole year? a man who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder? a man who gets gassed after 5 minutes and slows down the matches because he's old? This is one of the worst things WWE has ever done....
> 
> Y2J winning a title in fucking 2017 .... :bunk



Jericho's been carrying Raw for the best part of a year


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Stephanie was particularly unbearable tonight, and that's saying something given how unbearable she usually is.

Jericho finally wins the US title, about freaking time.

Poor Rusev, WWE continues to crap all over you. It's just pathetic at this point (the atrocious booking that is).

Speaking of Stephanie, hey Steph, people come in and out of your office every week. So why are you suddenly getting upset at Bayley and Sasha doing it? Character consistency, what's that?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> Are we going to forget the feud against Reigns? That's 2 months there and then the feud against Cena which started before the split. To say otherwise is a joke. AJ, Jericho and Miz have been far and away the best performers in the company with AJ holding the ME down. Anything the other ME's have done isn't even comparable, that's the big FAILURE included.


Actually Ambrose has carried the company. As Daniel Bryan said on Talking Smack, Dean has wrestled more matches than any other superstar this year, done multiple shows in the same night and main evented "99%" of the live events (house shows). 

:ambrose5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Taker wins the Rumble and challenges Cena


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Jericho's been carrying Raw for the best part of a year


That's the reason why ratings of Raw have been so low, and that's why Smackdown beat Raw in ratings.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> That's the reason why ratings of Raw have been so low, and that's why Smackdown beat Raw in ratings.


That isn't down to Jericho, Lol. That is down to the writing


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

AyrshireBlue said:


> That isn't down to Jericho, Lol. That is down to the writing


Don't bother with that guy. He's still pissed that Jericho poured coffee on Kane in 2000.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rusev was fantastic as always. Only bright point of that whole segment and match. Dear god Enzo and Cass are indescribably terrible though. I'll never understand how they have any fans. HBK was terrible as well. It seems to be this recurring theme with Rusev that everyone he feuds with is just the absolute worst.

Feels like they overbooked some stuff though, particularly around the Rumble and Strowman. He goes after Reigns but gets dealt with by the Super Shield, has a match with the living coma and gets his ass kicked before just walking off...then doesn't go after Roman in the Main Event. I liked that there were no run ins in the ME but Braun looked like a dork this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool shot...Crossfit Jesus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> It was nice to see Rollins slightly move away from the JeriKO/Reigns drama. I know he helped Roman earlier, but he seemed more focused on Strowman tonight. Which if he needs to feud with Strowman leading into the Rumble I'm fine with it. Helps both guys, as it brings in more babyface momentum for Seth and lets Strowman gain some more experience. He's still green, but working with great talents like Sami and Seth will help in the end. Overall I was happy with Seth's stuff tonight. I actually loved that he initiated the brawl with Braun because that's the type of babyface Seth needs to be. Just scrappy and fearless, doing whatever he wants. Which is how it all started after HHH turned on him.


Yea, I think they finally might be on the right track with Rollins as a babyface. He recieves support and cheers from the crowds when he's going solo. Plus, he'd make a great sympathetic underdog.

I've also noticed how Rollins mostly gets the upper hand over his opponents is when he's receiving help from an ally (Reigns), when he's using heights to his advantage in order to high-fly, and when he's using a weapon. He rarely physically dominates his opponents, which is good because that would go against his role as a sympathetic underdog. It helps that Rollins is one of the smaller wrestlers on Raw.

Anyways, I'm just happy that Rollins seems to have finally moved on from the "Shield"/Jeri-KO angle. I'm also looking forward to Triple H returning so that he can help boost up Rollins's momentum as a babyface


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Yea, I think they finally might be on the right track with Rollins as a babyface. He recieves support and cheers from the crowds when he's going solo.


His pop in the opening segment was also more high pitched like last week which means more women/children are joining in. Good sign.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess nobody gave a fuck about Reigns defending his title.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

AyrshireBlue said:


> That isn't down to Jericho, Lol. That is down to the writing


It's funny when it comes to reign IWC pins down entire blame on Roman for the downfall of ratings but when KO or Jericho or someone of their fav gets pointed that they say its down to Writing booking etc etc.

Btw Jericho act of List and stupid idiot is for kids. Grown up men are way above that.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

That show was bowling shoe ugly.

Apart from Taker, it was completely heat-less and pointless.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Funny Rusev owned the HBK.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

chaudry said:


> It's funny when it comes to reign IWC pins down entire blame on Roman for the downfall of ratings but when KO or Jericho or someone of their fav gets pointed that they say its down to Writing booking etc etc.
> 
> Btw Jericho act of List and stupid idiot is for kids. Grown up men are way above that.


:eyeroll

You know that pro wrestling is entertainment and is just meant for shats & giggles, right? Otherwise it could be said that WWE is for kids and that "grown ups are way above that".

So, chaudry, you know what happens when you insult Chris Jericho and the List of Jericho? You know what happens when you say it's only for kids? You wanna know what happens? chaudry...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, Taker looks in real bad shape.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> [Damn, Taker looks in real bad shape.


Yep, he should have his retirement match this Mania and call it a day already. I like Taker and all but you have to know when to quit, it's been enough already.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, he should have his retirement match this Mania and call it a day already. I like Taker and all but you have to know when to quit, it's been enough already.


Isnt it already confirmed this is his last match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Isnt it already confirmed this is his last match?


No, he was even at the Mania 34 presser already so I guess that at the very least he'll go as far as Mania in 2018.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DELETE said:


> Isnt it already confirmed this is his last match?


Nothing has been said, no.

Some people were convinced he was retiring last year when he apparently told people backstage that was his last match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He really is just reminding me of those guys you see performing in the bingo halls because they can't let go of their past and don't really know what to do with themselves, except this is obviously on a much bigger scale and the embarrassment is in front of a lot more people.

It's sad, because it shouldn't have come to this for Taker. I am sure he has MORE than enough money.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No, he was even at the Mania 34 presser already so I guess that at the very least he'll go as far as Mania in 2018.


Are you serious? FFS man I love taker but this is starting to get annoying. The only way I would be for him peforming at mania 34 is if him and balor have a "who could get to the ring first" match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Are you serious? FFS man I love taker but this is starting to get annoying. The only way I would be for him peforming at mania 34 is if him and balor have a "who could get to the ring first" match


Well better get used to it, I wouldn't be surprised if he works more matches even beyond Mania 34. Hard to let go being paid millions to work 1 match a year and do 2 or 3 appearances on the shows.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Erik. said:


> He really is just reminding me of those guys you see performing in the bingo halls because they can't let go of their past and don't really know what to do with themselves, except this is obviously on a much bigger scale and the embarrassment is in front of a lot more people.
> 
> It's sad, because it shouldn't have come to this for Taker. I am sure he has MORE than enough money.


Yeah it's just sad... Especially because of his character, makes it even more sad.

What's even sadder is how WWE needs him every now and then. The fuckers have done such a terrible job at building new stars and still haven't done anything about it.

The only real star that can take them to the future is Roman Reigns and even he hasn't been booked properly.

Fuck this company honestly, as good as they were before they're even worse now... Even 1995 wasn't this bad.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

If I had to guess, I'd say Balor might be facing Taker at Mania this year. He's the only one who makes sense if it's not Strowman, Cena, or Styles.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Cool shot...Crossfit Jesus


I saw that and thought - why is he doing a ppv spot in a dull Monday Night Raw? That sort of stuff should be saved for the big matches. Like suicide dives that have lost all of their impact because they are used about 2 times in every match on every episode of Raw - just stupid


----------

